#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-19
<gildean> http://murobbs.plaza.fi/yleista-keskustelua/806758-julkisen-sektorin-hankintojen-parhaat-veijaritarinat-eli-kuka-varasti-veroeurosi.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zrOBGf -> Julkisen sektorin hankintojen parhaat veijaritarinat (eli kuka varasti veroeurosi) - MuroBBS - Plaza
<elias_a> Höh - mitenkäs tulostin jaetaan Nattyssa paikallisverkon yli toisille Ubuntu-koneille?
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers#Sharing_Printers
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/L6M2rL -> Printers - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<elias_a> Jahas - käännös "julkaise tähän järjestelmään liitetyt kirjoittimet" ei oikein heti auennut... :)
<elias_a> gildean: Kiitos!
<gildean> np
<Mirv> elias_a: sinne vaan paremmat ehdotukset tilalle: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/system-config-printer/+pots/system-config-printer/fi/+translate?search=publish
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SNdV9H -> Finnish (fi) : Template “system-config-printer” : “system-config-printer” source package : Translations : Oneiric (11.10) : Ubuntu
<Mirv> jos tulee jotain mieleen
<Finnish> Mikä on helpoin tapa saada nimilista libreofficessa aakkosjärjestykseen, manuaalisesti on vähän liian iso homma
<paww> pastea taulukkolaskentaan ja siellä?
<Finnish> Neuvos vielä pikkasen
<Finnish> Kun sais etukirjaimen mukaan ne järjestykseen niin ois avot
<Echramath> sorttiahan voi käyttää ihan tekstitiedostoon.
<paww> Finnish: pasteat taulukkolaskentaan, sitten data-valikosta Sort
<Finnish> Riittääkö se että yhteen sarakkeeseen ne pastettaa?
<paww> jos etunimi on stringin alussa. TAkas pasteaminen kyllä tuntuu vaikealta...
<paww> tosta nyt tuu mitään. Pastea tosiaan tiedostoon terminaalissa, sorttaa sort-komennolla, ja pastea tiedostosta takas tekstieditoriin
<Finnish> Tänks, kokeillaas tuota
<Finnish> Eli nyt vielä hiukka terminaaliapua...
<Echramath> Avaa termikseen nano, maalaa libreofficessa se lista ja paina keskinappia terminaalin päällä.
<Finnish> Ok, kokeillaas
<Finnish> MIten se sort-komento pitää ajaa?
<crope> sort teksitiedosto.txt
<crope> ja jos haluat sen tallentaa uudelleen niin ohjaa syöte >
<crope> ja jos siellä on duplikaattirivejä niin ne saat uniq komennolla poistettua
<Finnish> Terminaalissa onnistu ihan sort Julkkarilista.txt komennolla
<gildean> jooh, toi > ohjaa siis sen syötteen haluttuun paikkaan, esim. sort lista.txt > sortedlista.txt
<Jupp3> Olemassaolevan perään saa >>
<Echramath> Tiedoston itsensä päälle ei sitten voi ohjata.
<Jupp3> Toi > pistää vanhan päälle tai tekee uuden
<Echramath> Mut siis "sort < a.txt > a.txt" jättää jälkeensä tyhjän tiedoston, kun poistaa sen a.txt:n kirjoittamista varten ennen kuin alkaa lukea sen sisältöä.
<sorsis_> hei. mulla on ongelmia altgr:n kanssa. en saa altgr komboja toimimaan.
<sorsis_> missä vika?
<ighea> macissä
<Sami345> Tuun tänne kyselee, aivan liian meluisaa tuolla #ubuntu.
<Sami345> Elikkä saan virheen ./toribash: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sami345> Mulla on olemassa /usr/local/lib/libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0
<ighea> no onko libsdl-ttf asennettuna
<Sami345> Miksi se ei lataa tuota tuolta?
<Sami345> Vai onko se väärässä paikassa?
<ighea> koska ldconfig ei tiedä siitä
<Sami345> Mikä se on? :D
<ighea> dynaamisesti linkitettyjen kirjastojen määrityslelu
<ighea> mutta ilmeisesti olet asentanut tuon toribashin jostian muualta kuin pakettienhallinnasta?
<Sami345> ighea, juu
<Sami345> samoin kuin SDL_ttf
<ighea> miksi?
<Sami345> ighea, En löytänyt pakettienhallinasta.
<gildean> sitten etitään sopivat repot
<ighea> libsdl-ttf2.0-0 kyllä se siellä on
<ighea> debian-homonimeämisellä varustettuja softia vaan täytyy osata hakea
<ighea> *paketteja
<Sami345> nojoo ihan sama
<Sami345> tää on live cd muutenkin :D
<Sami345> Kaikki nollautuu kuitenkin joten ihan sama miten solmuun tän saan :D
<ighea> no mutta asennat tuon, jossei sitä löydy niin ota ensin pakettipuita käyttöön
<ighea> ja koitat sitten ajaa sitä peliä
<Sami345> sain jo toimimaan kun ajoin sudo ldconfig
<gildean> kantsii tehdä usb-tikulle live-versio persistent-filulla jos meinaa useemin käyttää
<gildean> usb:lle voi toki asentaakkin, mut se polttaa sen tikun aika nopsaan loppuun
<ighea> ei polta
<ighea> saa olla tosi heikkolaatuinen pulikka
<gildean> ighea: no jos swappia käyttää, niin polttaa
<ighea> no swappi nyt on oma lukunsa
<Sami345> Mulla on swappi nytkin poissa käytöstä ja hyvin pyörii
<ighea> jos löytyy yli giga muistia niin vaatii jo erikoiskäyttöä että tarvitsee swappia
<ighea> ja swappi voi sijaita tiedostona missä tahansa
<Sami345> olen tässä gparted käytellyt
<Sami345> se on nyt 7h tossa vasta siirrelly tota osiota :D
<gildean> ja vaikkei käyttäis, niin se tikku käy fyysisesti niin kuumana, ettei se montaa kuukautta voi kestää
<gildean> ei ainakaan joku muovinen tikku
<Sami345> Siinä pitäisi olla itessään sellanen logiikka että se tajuis että olis kannattanu toikin tehä niin, että ensin pienentää osion, sit siirtää ja sit suurentaa taas
<ighea> serveri rullaa jo toista vuotta tikulta ilman ongelmia
<re-G> elias_a: poju tuli tänää kotio :P
<Sami345> Kun oli osiota käytetty 20 Gt / 600 Gt, tää päätti että sen täytyy siirtää koko 600 Gt
<gildean> ighea: nojoo, nyt puhuin työpöytäasennuksesta, jossa on jatkuvia io-tapahtumia
<ighea> gildean: on minulla microSD-kortillakin asennus ilman mitään ongelmia ;)
<gildean> mut käyttämällä esim. nilfs2:a, sitä elinaikaa voi vielä pidentää
<ighea> ext4:osia
<gildean> ighea: samoin, mut lähinnä armille
<ighea> ei tässä nyt vuosikymmeniä ole tarkoituskaan käyttää
<Sami345> Päivittelin tossa isälle Ubuntu 9.04 uusimpaan, saa nähä miten tottuu Unityyn, ei nimittäin ole mikään tietotekniikan ammattilainen :D
<gildean> sd on paljon parempi siinä mielessä
<ighea> Sami345: on siellä se klassinen työpöytä saatavilla edelleen
<ighea> valitsee vaan vaikka sisäänkirjautumisikkunasta
<gildean> sd:lle varsinkin suosittelen tyyppaamaan nilfs2
<Sami345> ighea, juu, joku hassu bugi tuossa kyllä on
<gildean> vähän vaatii säätöä
<gildean> ja userspace-cleaner daemonin
<Sami345> Kun kirjautuu sisään, tulee kaksi ikkunaa joissa molemmissa kysytään nettitikun PIN.
<ighea> ext4 vaan suoraan
<gildean> mut muuten aika mainio tiedostojärkkä
<gildean> jatkuvat checkpointin ja yhellä komwnnolla tallentuva snapshot
<gildean> ja sd-kortilta hitosti ext4:ää nopeempi
<Sami345> Onko noilla tiedostojärjestelmillä suuria eroja toimintanopeuksissa?
<ighea> tietyissä rajatapauksissa
<ighea> oikeesti peruskäyttäjää ei pidä juurikaan kiinnostaa
<gildean> Sami345: no jos puhutaan sd-kortista tai usb-tikusta niin on
<gildean> huomattavaa eroa
<ighea> tärkeintä että se tieto myös pysyy siellä levyllä
<elias_a> re-G: Vai että poju? Onnea!
<Sami345> Isän läppärillä taitaa olla ext2, omalla koneella ext4.
<elias_a> re-G: Olikos ensimmäinen kyseessä?
<re-G> ext3/ext4 on kyl selvä ero
<re-G> elias_a: toinen
<elias_a> re-G: No niin - se menee jo sitten rutiinilla.
<gildean> ighea: joo, nilfa2 ei ainakaan kyllä ole ihan peruskäyttäjää varten vielä
<Sami345> re-G, Missä suhteessa?
<gildean> tai siis olis, mutta 10% tresholdi on vähän liian pieni
<elias_a> re-G: Meillä ollaan täällä vähän väsyneitä.
<re-G> Sami345: siis ext4 on paljon nopeampi, koska se kirjoittaa journalointia vasta sitten kun sillä ei ole tärkeämpää tekemistä
<re-G> vai olikohan se ylipäätään kirjoitusoperaatioita
<re-G> samalla korruptoitumisriski sähkökatkoksissa kasvaa
<re-G> elias_a: teillä oli siis parin kolmen viikon ikäinen tyttö?:)
<Sami345> \o//o\\o/, Osioiti on valmis!
<elias_a> re-G: Joo tuollainen 3-viikkoinen.
<Sami345> *Osiointi
<ighea> gildean: aika veikeän oloinen tuo nilfs2 kyllä, mutta onko se tarpeeksi vakaa mihinkään? itse innostuin käyttämään ssd+compressionia btrfs:llä ja tottakai tietty versio kusi allensa oikein söpösti
<ighea> kaikkea hienoa on paitsi harvemmin toimii :(
<elias_a> re-G: Aika helppo tapaus mutta tällä iällä valvominen tuntuu paljon helpommin.
<elias_a> Taidanpa siis mennä nukkumaan... :)
<re-G> :)
<gildean> ighea: oon käyttäny sitä nyt joku about 6kk putkeen ongelmitta
<Sami345> Mielenkiintoinen nimiehdotus tietokoneelle: sami-System-Product-Name
<gildean> oma julkasema versio ubuntusta toshiba ac100:lle asennettuna koneen sisäselle eMMc:lle
<gildean> eli siis armel versio maverickista linux4tegra overlaylla
<gildean> kunnon clusterfuck :D
<Sami345> Onko muilla kokemuksia tästä Unitysta, onko tämä hyvä totuttelun jälkeen ihan desktop käyttöön 21" näytöllä?
<ighea> juu, joko ne ac100:n virransäästöongelmat on korjattu
<ighea> himoitsin sitä, mutta sitten totesin että halvemmalla saa "parempaa" :(
<gildean> ighea: riippuu mitä ongelmia meinaat?
<gildean> tossa mun versiossa ei oo ongelmia
<ighea> kuluttaa huomattavasti enemmän virtaa mitä se android eli kaiketi ajuripuolella ei kaikki säästele virtaa odotetusti x)
<gildean> ja kohta on uus .38 kerneli ulkona missä on kaikki toiminnot hienosti
<gildean> plus oneiric rootfs
<gildean> ighea: nvidian manageria käyttämällä pääsee samoihin lukemiin ku androidilla, .38 ei ihan vielä
<gildean> jotain pieniä puutteita esim. muistin kellojen dynaamisessa säätämisessä jne.
<gildean> mut aika aktiivista toi kehitys kuitenkin
<Sami345> Ensimmäinen Linux kokemukseni oli ihana, kyseessä oli Red Hat Linux, oli jotain muinaista versiota joka pakotti määrittämään näytön pysty- ja vaakataajuuden erikseen
<Sami345> Lisäksi jos liikautit hiirtä asennuksen aikana -> crash :D
<gildean> ighea: eli ubuntu-alustana mitä mainioin tätänykyä jos halvalla saat
<ighea> gildean: onhan se kiva, että saavat sille laitteelle todellista tukea x) muistin juuri että viimenen kaupantekijäisten tappaja oli kiinteä 512Mt rammi
<gildean> ighea: jos kiinnostaa enemmän, ni oon keränny kaikki lokit jne tänne: http://ac100.tunk.org
<gildean> joo, ite sain tommosen ilmaseksi
<gildean> niin on tullu rämpättyä
<Sami345> Koulussa on Ubuntut sillä ihme systeemillä, jossa on yksi palvelin ja sitten thin clienttejä
<ighea> gildean: kyllähän se kiva lelu on, taisin noita tutkailla kun mieli hieman värkkiä teki, mutta se sitten jäi
<Sami345> Havaitsin, että siellä on screen asennettuna, tarkoittaako tämä, että saisin prosessin pysyvästi pyörimään koulun palvelimella :D
<gildean> ighea: joo, ei siitä satasta enempää kannata maksaa
<gildean> mut esim. valmiusaika on ihan omaa luokkaansa
<gildean> ja on se siisti kone
<ighea> ois se varmaan ihan omaa luokkaansa tuommosena uniensiirtolaitteena, nyt sitä virkaa hoitaa ekan sarjan eeepc
<Sami345> Sääli, että miniläppäreissä luovuttiin Linuxeista.
<ighea> jossa se valmiusaika on myös legendaarinen, mutta aiva neri syystä ;D
<ighea> Sami345: asuksella on edelleen todella hyvä linux-tuki
<ighea> ja itse asiassa eeepc 1015px:ssä tulee linux mukana
<ighea> tuommonen täysin turha instant on -viritys
<Sami345> Linuxit ovat ottaneet kyllä kovia harppauksia eteenpäin, muitan ensimmäisen omalle koneelle asennetuna Linuxin, Kubuntun: Yritän tutkia CD-levyn sisältöä, tietenkään minulla ei ole oikeuksia komentoon mount :D
<Sami345> Siinä sitten oliskohan 4. luokalla ollu pitäny tajuta "Miksi tää ei toimi?"
<Sami345> Mutta jees, Ubuntu pian taas asennettu
<Sami345> Nyt joku vois kertoa mulle: Miten mun tuoreessa asennetussa käyttöjärjestelmässä voi olla valmiiksi tavaraa roskakorissa!?
<Sami345> Ja vielä minun omia tiedostojani
<ighea> et alustanut kaikkia osioita? :)
<Sami345> ighea, alustin
<Sami345> Ja se on tonkassu jotenkin noi NTFS-osiolta
<Sami345> Kansiota C:\xammp\htdocs\
<Sami345> Toinen vaihtoehto on että se on tonkassu ne varmuuskopioista
<ighea> jos varmuuskopioit koko käyttäjän kotihakemiston niin siellä ne mukana kulkee
<Sami345> Ne on Windowsin varmuuskopiot
<Sami345> ja sen ei pitäis koskeakaan niihin :D
<gildean> Sami345: valitsit asennuksessa että windowsin käyttäjä tuodaan ubuntuun
<gildean> se tuo kaiken mahollisen sälän mukanaan
<Sami345> gildean, en valinnut
<Sami345> Ja mitään muuta sälää ei ole
<Sami345> Ainoastaa roskakorissa tavaraa :D
<gildean> sitten se toimi hienosti :D
<Sami345> "Hmm, käyttäjä ei halunnut mitään asetuksia tuotavan... No mutta tietenkin se varmaan roskakorinsa haluaa."
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-20
<heikkiket> oh yeah
<heikkiket> Getting Things Gnome on mainio Task-manageri
<heikkiket> nyt loppui Lightningin kanssa kituuttaminen
<Echramath> Mikähän kumma on kun flashin kanssa ei toimi selaimen pikanäppäimet? Kukaan muu huomannut?
<Jupp3> Echramath: Varastaa focuksen - klikkaa flashin ulkopuolella, sit pitäis toimia
<Echramath> Juu, mut jos ei ole muuta.
<Echramath> Eli suomeksi: miten pääsee pois jos on tällainen kokoruudulla kun F11 ei reagoi? http://verkkojulkaisu.viivamedia.fi/varusteleka/2011/3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zIPrUU -> Varusteleka Oy
<Echramath> Piti sulkea koko selain kun alt-tab kyllä toimii.
<Jupp3> Se flash ny on vähän semmonen, sais kyllä käyttää vähemmän jo nykyään :)
<gildean> Echramath: ctrl+numero pitäis toimia kanssa
<gildean> vaikka ois kokoruudulla
<gildean> eli vaihtaa tabia numeron mukaan
<Olotila> miten muutan ubuntu serverin näppäimistön skandinaaviseksi?
<skfin> Olotila: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Olotila> which gives me scandic laybout?
<skfin> Hmm, se avaa semmosen asetustyökalun jolla voi asettaa merkistökoodauksen ja näppisasettelun
<Olotila> joo niin tekee, noissa ei missään lue scandic
<skfin> Finnish
<Olotila> en löydä sellaista?
<skfin> Joo, odotas
<Olotila> antaa ARMSCII-8, CP1251 ... , ISO-8859-1, ...
<skfin> UTF-8
<skfin> Toi on merkistökoodaus vielä
<Olotila> joo, mikähän sitten?
<Olotila> latin 1-7?
<skfin> Öhmm
<skfin> Toi onkin erilainen mitä muistelin
<skfin> Peruutappas muutokset
<Olotila> joo
<skfin> Ja aja sudo apt-get install console-data
<skfin> Muistin hieman väärin :/
<Olotila> joo lähti päälle
<skfin> Ton kun ajaa niin valitse koko listasta pc / qwerty / Finnish / Standard
<skfin> Muistin ton ensimmäisen väärin
<Olotila> joo toimii nätisti
<skfin> Mutta toi console-data on oikein
<Olotila> kiitos :)
<skfin> Eipä mitään :)
<skfin> Pitäisi kerätä motivaatio palata tohon koeviikon luku-urakkaan :)
<Olotila> heh, silloin sitä keksii vaikka mitä tekemistä :)
<skfin> Jep
<rhkfin> Onko kukaan pakannut yle-dl:llä latailtuja .flv -videoita tiiviimpään (N900-kelpoiseen formaattiin). n. 150MB/tiedosto on turhan paljon. ffmpegiä kokeilin mutta pitäisi osata parameettereita keksiä..
<paww> osaakos se n900 x264:ää?
<paww> tai siis h264:ää
<paww> mencoderilla tekisin itse
<rhkfin> en ymmärrä, en tiedä.
<rhkfin> Miten mencoder eroaa lopputuloksen kannalta ffmpegistä?
<rhkfin> Eikös ne samoja kodekkeja käytä?
<paww> ei mitenkään jos käyttävät kummatkin x264:ää
<paww> mutta mencoderia osaan käyttää :)
<rhkfin> joo näin arvelin että tottumuskysymys ;)
<Iltsu> winff on ainaki helppo käyttää
<rhkfin> Iltsu: GUI ei auta, osaan kirjoitella samat asiat koemntoriville kun vain arvot löytyy..
<Iltsu> nii aiva
<gildean> jos se ossa x264:ää, niin sitten ffmpeg-vipuja vois olla esim: -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -ab 128k -ac 2 -v 0 -threads 0 -vcodec libx264
<gildean> tota ennen -b asettaa bitraten ja -s resoluution
<rhkfin> oke, koitetaas mitä sanoo..
<rhkfin> 44100 vois ehkä tipauttaa pienemmäks ainakin..
<gildean> joo, ja säädä se bitrate- ja resoluutio-arvo kohilleen
<rhkfin> joo
<gildean> niillä sen oikeestaan pudottaa
<rhkfin> bitrate, mistä mä sen arvaan?
<gildean> en välttämättä kyllä tiputtas ees näytteenottotaajutta äänestä
<rhkfin> oke
<gildean> no bitrate riippuu siitä mikä se nyt on :D
<gildean> tossa toi -ab asettaa äänelle bitraten 128kbps
<rhkfin> Säilyttääkö -s kuvasuhteen?
<rhkfin> Heitä joku suositus bitratelle..?
<gildean> ei, sille voi mun mielestä tarjota arvon tyyliin nimellä tai leveysxkorkeus
<rhkfin> oke..
<gildean> eli esim. qvga tai 320x240
<gildean> no sähän voit suoraan laskea bitraten :D
<rhkfin> -vf "scale=-1:240" ilmeisesti säilyttää kuvasuhteen
<gildean> ok
<gildean> eli siis laskemalla bitraten, saat lopullisen tiedostokoon
<cygnus011> hommasin uuden raudan eikä mikään ubuntu asentunu, vaan aina jämähti ruutu eri versioilla. debian 6 ja centos 6 asentuivat ongelmitta :D mistä kiikastaa?
<rhkfin> gildean: eli.. öö.. vaikka jos tavoite on 70megaa ja videon pituus on 30 minuuttia ->..?
<gildean> [videobitrate(kbps)+audibitrate(kbps)] x pätkän pituus sekunneissa /8/1000
<gildean> *audiobitrate jopa
<rhkfin> Onko 128kbps luokaton?
<gildean> ei
<gildean> se on normi
<rhkfin> lähtöversiossa on näköjään 683 kb/s
<gildean> nii 128 on videolle skeidaa
<gildean> mut äänelle normi
<rhkfin> nii videota meinasin..
<rhkfin> 512?
<gildean> 300 luulis piisaavan jos kännykän näytölle on tarkotus laittaa
<gildean> mitä varten muuten tommosta teet?
<gildean> ihan vaan mielenkiinnosta
<gildean> et oisko esim. subsonic ajanu ton saman asian?
<rhkfin> gildean: ihan vaan pienempään tiedostokokoa ja nopeempaa siirtoa puhelimeen (verkon yli)
<rhkfin> subsonic, mikä se on..?
<gildean> koska sitä voi käyttää myös puhelimella
<rhkfin> -> googlaan ;)
<gildean> http://www.subsonic.org
<gildean> kivasti transkoodaa lennosta videot ja musat puhelimeenkin
<rhkfin> oho
<gildean> ja voi käyttää n900:lla ku siinä toimii selaimessa jwplayer
<rhkfin> Mut tarvii yhteyden serveriin -> ei toimi bussissa?
<gildean> voi bufferoida valmiiks
<gildean> ja toimii ajaessa
<rhkfin> no joka päivä jotain uutt!
<gildean> mulla on kännykkä auton stereoissa kiinni ja striimaan musat 3g:n yli
<rhkfin> mut  -acodec libfaac -ar 22050 -ab 128k -ac 2 -v 0 -threads 0 -vf "scale=-1:240" -b 512k -vcoded libx264 herjaa että Failed to set value 'libx264' for option 'vcoded'
<rhkfin> libx264-106 on jo uusin versio.
<gildean> no sun pitää kattoo millä nimellä se sielt löytyy sit
<gildean> mut tosiaan, voi olla helpompi vaan asentaa subsonic, se on loisto-ohjelma
<gildean> siinä on myös ssl-salaus
<gildean> yhellä klikkauksella saa salauksen käyttöön
<gildean> sitten vaan natista ohjaa sopivan portin sisäänpäin
<rhkfin> nii no joo - pitäis olla julkinen IP.. ei valitettavasti ole, taloyhtiön natin takana :/
<gildean> aika nahkeeta
<rhkfin> on
<gildean> ellei sitten saa suostuteltua sinne reitittimeen jotain porttia omaan käyttöön
<rhkfin> ei onnistu, on yritetty
<gildean> nehän vois oletuksena pistää jokasella joku 4 yläporttia käyttöön
<rhkfin> ois aika jees
<gildean> kyl sen raudan pitäs se jaksaa helposti
<gildean> ja jos sisäpuolella mikään ei ohjaa sitä porttia uusiks, niin sittenhän se portti ei näy ulospäin lainkaan, eli on ns. stealth
<rhkfin> totta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-21
<Heikki_> tulihan ne takas
<ntrl> hi all
<tabasko> ntrl: howdy
<MasterJ_> millähän ihmeellä saisin tämän päivittämään 10.04 - 10.10
<MasterJ_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/853200
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 853200 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrade failed from 10.04 to 10.10" [Undecided,New]
<MasterJ_> rikkinäisiä paketteja ei ole ja noista tukemattomista paketeistahan en osaa sanoa yhtikäs mitään
<ntrl>  /join #linuxsoid achtung
<tale> Onko Ubuntun Lucidiin eli 10.04 versioon F-Spotia parempaa valokuvien järjestelysovellusta?
<MasterJ_> sellasta mikä osaa hakea kamerasta etc ??
<tale> Kyllä kuvat saadaan kamerasta, mutta pitäs päästä järjestämään niitä.
<tale> Merkata kuvat tunnisteilla, ja etsiä sitten tunnisteen perusteella.
<tale> F-Spotissa tuo ei tunnu toimivan.
<MasterJ_> kyllähän tollanen on mutta täytyy hieman kaivella aivosoluja ja nettiä että muistan ohjelman nimen
<Iltsu> darktablee on moni kehunu
<Iltsu> pitäs olla aika samanlaine ku lightroom
<MasterJ_> http://linux.fi/index.php/Portaali:Kuvank%C3%A4sittely#Arkistointiohjelmat
<tale> Darktable ei ole Lucidissa.
<MasterJ_> maksullinen löytys myös jos sellanen kiinnostaa
<MasterJ_> http://www.bibblelabs.com/products/bibble5/
<MasterJ_> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/darktable-release
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/W8rTca -> Darktable Releases : Pascal de Bruijn
<MasterJ_> tuolta saat darktablen
<Iltsu> meinasin et bibblee tarvis kokeilla et josko sijoittais siihe mut näköjäs lightroomi onki opiskelijalisenssil halvempi ku bibble lite
<tale> Ubuntussa ei taida olla backportseja, että saisi uudemman version F-Spotista Lucidiin?
<tale> Ominaisuudet F-Spotissa riittäisi, jos ne vaan toimisi kuten luvataan.
<MasterJ_> 0.8.2 on uusin f-spot
<MasterJ_> buntussa joku 0.6 verso
<Tm_T> hmmm, mahtaakohan Digikam olemaan sinnepäinkään
<MasterJ_> digikamilla tais saaha ainakin noita merkintöjä tehtyä mutta järjestely oli melko sekavaa
<MasterJ_> https://launchpad.net/~f-spot/+archive/f-spot-ppa noilta saat 0.7 f-spotin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/v8SOEL -> F-Spot Team PPA : “F-Spot” team
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-22
<Kurko> saiskohan konsolen avaamaan kaikki linkit selaimessa. nyt tämä yrittää avata esim .jpg päätteisiä linkkejä inkscapessa..
<skfin> Kurko:
<skfin> Oho
<Kurko> löyty jo :)
<skfin> Kurko: Mielenkiintoista, mulla ainakin aukeutuu linkit verkkoselaimessa
<Echramath> Minkä asetus oli kyseessä?
<Kurko> system settings > default applications > web browser > open http and https URLs
<Kurko> siinä oli täppä kohdassa "in an application based on the contents of the URL"
<Kurko> onko muuten muut huomannu että natiivi spotify client estää käyttöjärjestelmästä uloskirjautumisen?
<jjo> Kurko: ei ainakaan gnomen puolella
<Kurko> itsellä molemmissa gnomessa ja kde:ssa
<Kurko> gnomessa pitkään ihmettelin miksei sammuttaminen tai uloskirjautuminen toimi, nyt kun kokeilin kde:tä niin tämä ilmoittaa että Logout canceled by '/usr/bin/spotify'
<pesasa> Kurko: Joskus muinoin oli itsellä vastaavaa ongelmaa Skypen ja kde:n kanssa.
<gildean> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15017484
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/M6rHn3 -> BBC News - Speed-of-light experiments give baffling result at Cern
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-23
<saakeli> hyvää huomenta
<saakeli> onkos täällä ketään paikalla?
<Iltsu> joo
<saakeli> onko tuo Xubuntu kuinka paljon kevyempi verrattuna Ubuntuu
<saakeli> pitäs tyttöystävän vanhalle läppärille asentaa jompi kumpi
<Iltsu> en oo iha äske Xubuntuu käyttäny
<Iltsu> mut Lubuntu on ainaki kevyt
<Iltsu> tosin Lubuntu ei taida olla viralline
<Iltsu> mut jos ite tarvis pistää Ubuntu kevyel työpöydäl pistäsin kyl Lubuntun
<Iltsu> Mut en kyl tiiä Xubuntun nykyst tilannet, en oo käyttäny sitä vuosii
<saakeli> mut eikö ubuntullaki saa aika hyvin niitä työpöytätehosteita otettua pois päältä?
<Iltsu> kuis nuhanen se tyttöystävän vanha läppäri o?
<tabasko> xubuntu menee naisellakin ihan hyvin, testattu on
<tabasko> lubuntu saattaa olla vähän turhan hc
<saakeli> no
<saakeli> onhan se aika nuhane
<saakeli> kyllä se sillä joskus TF2 pelaili jollain ~10 fps kaikki mah low asetukset
<tabasko> osaatko sanoa mitään ikää?
<tabasko> jos yli 5 vuotta niin ehdottomasti xubuntu tms
<saakeli> sai kuulemma 2007 tai 2008
<saakeli> no laittelen ubuntun. sitä minäkin osaan jotenkuten jo käyttää :|
<tabasko> sen saa helposti muutettua xubuntuksi jos tarvis
<saakeli> natty narwhallilla ja lucid lynxillä paljonki eroa?
<tabasko> nattyssä on toi uusi työpöytäm unity
<czr> lucid on lts.
<tabasko> lucidissa on vähän vanhempaa mutta ehkä vakaampaakin softaa
<Mirv> 10.04 on varmasti parempi valinta kun on jonkin verran ikää koneella. ei tartte päivitelläkään niin.
<Mirv> ens kesänä tulee tarjolle 12.04:ään päivitys mutta sitäkään ei tartte heti tehdä
<Mirv> mä laittelen 10.04:n, tai siis uusimman LTS:n, aina kaikille tutuille.
<Kurko> mikä ubuntussa oli sellanen ohjelma mistä näki läppärin akun tiedot?
<gildean> eiks se normi power-manager riitä?
<gildean> siellä on lisätiedoissa akun kapasiteetti, jännite jne.
<Kurko> joo tämähän se oli :)
<gildean> jos mietit akun kestoa, ni kantsii huomata että sitä activestate-management-bugia ei oo vieläkään korjattu mainlinessä
<gildean> vaan pitää käsin tehä se workaround
<gildean> ainakin omassa hp elitebookissa paransi akunkestoa melkein 2h
<gildean> eli vielä toi linkki, jos jotakuta kiinnostaa:
<gildean> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7PIXlq -> Linux Kernel Power Issue / Overheat Workaround ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<Mirv> PPA-testaajia Firefox-kaatumisongelmaan (11.04 ja 11.10)?
<Mirv> vielä tarvittaisiin 11.04-käyttäjä
<Mirv> edelleen tarvittaisiin - suorittamaan bugin https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvoikko/+bug/832582 test case, todentamaan että Firefox kaatuu 11.04:ssakin, korjauksen asennus PPA:sta ppa:timo-jyrinki/ppa ja raportti bugiin että korjaantuu myös nattyssä
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 832582 in libvoikko (Ubuntu) "mozvoikko makes Firefox 6 crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> ottajia?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-24
<]tomppa[> Pitkästä aikaa tuli sellainen pulma ubuntun kanssa, johon en itse keksi ratkaisua tai edes mitn lähteä tutkimaan. Elikäs koneen käynnistyksessä tulee valitusta tyyliin:"löytyi virheitä /boot ja /home osioista", ohjeen mukainen f-näppäimen painaminen ohittaa tilanteen, mutta se toistuu seuraavassa bootissa.
<]tomppa[> Jännää tässä on se, että virhe tulee silloin jos koneen sammuttaa vdr tai käyttäjä normaalisti; jos taas virrat katkeavat tms. virhettä ei tule.
<re-G> "ohjeen mukainen f-näppäimen painaminen ohittaa  tilanteen,
<re-G> "
<re-G> ootko varma että tarkistus tehdään ja tiedostojärjestelmä merkataan cleaniksi
<]tomppa[> en, mistäköhän tämän voi tarkistaa?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-09-25
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Clonezilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XBh6ZD -> Viikko 39 - Clonezilla | Viikon VALO
<ApuaMokasin> Onko ketään, joka pystyis auttamaan..? Valitsin sisäänkirjautumisen asetuksiin vahingossa recovery.. ja sammutin koneen. Nyt en pääse kirjautumaan sisälle, saati muuttamaan asetusta.. Mitä pitää kirjottaa siihen "pääte-ruutuun", mikä tulee ennen ku se antaa käynnistyä..?
<ApuaMokasin> Kiitos jo etukäteen sille, joka auttaa tän kans
<Jokinen> startx
<heikkiket> ApuaMokasin: siis mistä sie vaihoit sen asetuksen?
<heikkiket> siinä sisäänkirjautumisruudussako?
<ApuaMokasin> en vaan kirjautuneena sisään.. järjestelmän asetuksissa tai ylläpidossa
<Mkaysi> ctrl + alt +f7 ?
<ApuaMokasin> ei auttanu startx eikä ctrl+alt+f7 kaan
<ApuaMokasin> muita ohjeita?
<ApuaMokasin> se ei siis pääse siihen kirjautumisruutuunkaan saakka
<ApuaMokasin> vaan kun laittaa koneen käyntiin, niin se "pääteruutu" tulee näkyviin just ennen ku tulis se sisäänkirjautumisruutu näkyviin..
<ApuaMokasin> siis onko mitään muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin asentaa käyttöjärjestelmä uusiksi (siellä kuitenkin on joitakin valokuvatiedostoja, mitä ei oo vielä varmuuskopioitu, mitä en välttämättä haluaisi menettää)
<Mkaysi> sudo reboot now
<Mkaysi> Sisäänkirjautumisessa valitse alhaalta "Ubuntu"
<Mkaysi> Tuo ensinmäinen komento käynnistää koneen uudelleen.
<ApuaMokasin> kun se ei pääse siihen sisäänkirjautumiseen saakka
<ApuaMokasin> vaan tuo pääte tulee näkyviin jo ennen sitä ja siitä ei pääse eteenpäin
<ApuaMokasin> onko olemassa mitään sellasta, että se ohittaa sen kirjautumisen ja sitä pääsee muokkaamaan niin, että sais sen oletuskirjautumisen muutettua takasin..
<Kurko> sun pitäis pystyä kirjautuun siihen päätteeseen, ja kun oot kirjautunu niin komenna: sudo service gdm start
<ApuaMokasin> tai onko käskyä, mikä muuttais sen suoraan
<ApuaMokasin> miten mä kirjaudun siihen? se tulee suoraan heti ennen ku oon edes kirjautunu mihinkään.. Koneen käynnistymisen jälkeen kun käyttöjärjestelmä menee päälle, niin se pääte tulee vasempaan ylänurkkaan
<Kurko> unohda toi äskenen
<Kurko> koita komentaa siihen sudo service gdm restart
<ApuaMokasin> hetki
<ApuaMokasin> ei tapahdu mitään.. se ei itseasiassa ota edes kirjaimia vastaan
<ApuaMokasin> tai ei näytä niitä
<Kurko> no sitten ctrl + alt + f1 ja kirjaudut siihen ja komenna sama komento
<ApuaMokasin> miten se kirjautuminen tapahtuu? tuolla käskyllä?
<Mkaysi> painat ctrl + alt + f1
<Mkaysi> Sen pitäisi sanoa "kone login
<Mkaysi> ja pyytää "kone login", kirjoita käyttäjä tunnus, paina enter ja kirjoita salasana ja paina enter
<Mkaysi> Sitten annat komennon "sudo service gdm restart", jonka Kurko sanoi
<ApuaMokasin> mut se sanoo: login incorrect.. eiks se käyttäjätunnus oo se sama, mikä tulee kirjautumisruutuunkin?
<Kurko> kyllä
<ApuaMokasin> ja salasana se sama millä kirjaudutaan sisään ja mitä käytetään kun tehdään päivityksiä?
<ApuaMokasin> vai onko se joku mikä se on ollut miljoona vuotta sitten ennen salasanojen vaihtamista, siis se, minkä sinne oon laittanu sillon ku asensin käyttiksen?
<Kurko> sama millä kirjaudutaan sisään..
<Mkaysi> Käyttäjätunnus pitäisi olla pienillä kirjaimilla esim. mika
<ApuaMokasin> juu kirjotin, mut en pääse läpi :(((((
<ApuaMokasin> koitan vielä kerran
<ApuaMokasin> nyt kirjautu sisään ja nyt koitan sitä kurkon juttua
<heikkiket> Siinä kirjautumisruudussa ei välttämättä näy sun käyttäjätunnus
<heikkiket> mulla ainakin näkyy koko nimi
<ApuaMokasin> siihen tuli se valkonen "pääte" takas.. eikä tapahtunu yhtään mitään.. Siis se palas takas siihen, että se ei päästä kirjautumaan
<ApuaMokasin> mutta käsitin, että oon kirjautunu, mut miten pääsen vaihtamaan sen recoveryn pois oletuskirjautumisesta?
<ApuaMokasin> ja siihen valkoseen päätteeseen ei voi kirjottaa, tai voi, mutta ei näy mitään tekstiä
<ApuaMokasin> mutta siis ei toimi käskyt
<Kurko> kokeiles sitten sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Kurko> ja sitten sudo service gdm restart
<ApuaMokasin> hetkinen
<ApuaMokasin> sama juttu
<ApuaMokasin> eli tulee se valkonen pääte mihin ei voi kirjottaa ja jotta pääsee kirjotettavaan päätteeseen pitää painaa uudestaan ctrl+alt+f1
<Kurko> no sitten sudo service gdm stop ja sen jälkeen startx /usr/bin/gnome-session
<ApuaMokasin> onko mitään käskyä, mikä käynnistäis sen ubuntun suoraan?
<ApuaMokasin> ohops
<ApuaMokasin> MAHTAVAA!! Nyt se pääsi sinne, nyt vaan äkkiä muuttamaan läynnistystapa :)
<ApuaMokasin> ei se vaan antanu sitä tehdä.. :)
<ApuaMokasin> eli sama ongelma on edelleen
<ApuaMokasin> eli ei auttanu..
<pesasa> Onko tyypillä joku autologin päällä vai mikä?
<pesasa> Ja kyllä se xterm varmaan ottais näppäilyt, jos hiiren laittais sen päälle.
<kimbledon> mitäköhän toi gtk-window decorator oikee meinaa
<kimbledon> 628.8 MB muistia vie
<kimbledon> voisin väittää että toi ei tosiaan oo tervettä
<jukkis> Terve! Kokeilin juuri ubuntua cd levyltä minun HP G62 läppärilläni. Pari kysymystä heräsi: wlan toimi hyvin, mutta se ehdotti silti suljettua ajuria asennettavaksi, jos nyt asennan ubuntun koneelleni niin toimiiko wlan täydellisesti ilman sitä suljettua ajuria? Lisäksi kun painoin koneeni F12 nappia (joka siis windowssissa kytkee wlanin pois käytöstä) koneeni jämähti täydellisesti. Tuleeko tämä jumittaminen vaivaa
<jukkis> Tuli nämä vain mieleen siitä kun pari viikkoa sitten miniläppärille asensin vistan rinnalle ubuntun ja siinä ei toiminut wlan. Se ehdotti suljettua ajuria jonka asennettuani kone vain meni aina jumiin. Poistin sen ja nyt kone toimii, tosin ilman wlania.
<Jupp3> jukkis: Riippunee täysin wlanin chipsetistä, et mitkä ajurit toimii kunnolla / mitkä bugaa pahimmin milläkin hetkellä
<Jupp3> Tosta suljettu / avoin -statuksesta ei voi tehdä mitään päätelmää sen suhteen, et toimiiks se oikeasti vai ei
<jukkis> Okei, onkohan ubuntu vaikea poistaa koneelta jos se ei toimi kunnolla? Aion siis  siis asentaa Windows 7 rinnalle.
<jukkis> Ja kannattaako asentaa 32 vai 64 bittinen, mun windows 7 on kyllä 64 bittinen.
<gildean> veikkaisin että sulla on broadcomin wlan-piiri?
<gildean> jos, niin niihin löytyy muistaakseni työkalu jolla saa automaattisesti suljetun firmiksen ympättyä sekaan
<gildean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wKgSLQ -> WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Honvai> Terve. Kuinka koodaan oman käyttöjärjestelmän?
<gildean> Honvai: alotat pohjalta ajureista ja ytimestä, siitä sitten sopivalla tavalla eteenpäin
<gildean> onnea
<tpls> varaa aikaa vuosia
<jukkis> gildean: kiitti vinkistä
<tpls> http://www.losethos.com/ joskus törmäsin tämmösee rojektiin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMnXYR -> LoseThos 64-Bit Operating System
<tpls> tuokin on omien sanojensa mukaan väsänny tota 7 vuotta "full-time"
<gildean> tossa on toinen esimerkki, tosin rupee olee jo aika suosittu: http://haiku-os.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hgdYMH -> Home | Haiku Project
<jukkis> Semmonen tuli vielä mieleen, että jos asennan ubuntun windows 7 rinnalle ja laitan kovalevyn osion kooksi vaikka 50 gb, voiko sitä osion kokoa muuttaa jälkikäteen ja jos voi, kärsiikö windows siitä jotenkin?
<gildean> periaatteessa voi, mutta sääntönä ei yleensä kannata
<gildean> vaan helpommalla pääsee kun tekee saman tien sopivat partitiot
<jukkis> selvä
<gildean> paitsi että win7 taitaa osata osion pienentämisen, eli sitä kautta se toimis kyllä varmaan ihan ongelmitta
<gildean> että ensin win7 disk managerilla pienentää sitä winkku-osiota ja sit linuxin puolella vastaavasti laajentaa
<jukkis> okei
<gildean> oli pakko tarkistaa, ja tosiaan noin sen pitäs onnistua ihan ongelmitta
<Ondalf> ahem, windows 7 ei pienennä system-partitiota mitenkään
<Ondalf> se ei todellakaan tehe yhtikäs mitään "C:" osiolle, vaikka tahtoisitkin
<gildean> Ondalf: kyllähän
<Ondalf> nimimerkillä testattu, ja gpartedilla hoidettu
<gildean> just testasin viereisellä läppärillä, ei ongelmia
<gildean> boottasin win7, disk managerilla osiota 20gt pienemmäks, kaikki ok
<gildean> yhellä partitiolla toi win7-asennus
<gildean> xp:llä osion pienennys ei onnistu
<gildean> vistasta en mee sanomaan mitään
<Ondalf> Partition Magic on mahtava työkalu. sillä onnistuu XP:n kanssa
<Ondalf> Vistalla ei onnistu
<gildean> mut seiskalla tosiaan onnistuu, kuten sanoin
<gildean> ilman mitään erillistä työkalua
<Ondalf> oh, näemmä se avas pienennysruudun. hurjat 4gb voisin pienentää ceetä. joo, elisiis, vistalla ei pystynyt tätä tekemään. seiska on vielä hieman uus juttu toistaiseksi näiltä toiminnoilta :P
<jukkis> jaa mistäs pitää painaa kun haluaa pienentää
<Ondalf> winkkarilla "Peruuta" riittänee mut pitää oottaa, et se arvioijatyökalu saa riitin valmiiksi
<gildean> jukkis: my computerista oikeella namiskalla "manage" ja sit disk manager siitä avautuvasta ikkunasta valkkaa oikeen levy, klikkaa oikeella ja valitsee osion pienennyksen
<gildean> Ondalf: tod. näk. sulla on vaan niin pirstoutunu se tieto, tai levy on liian täynnä että sitä ei voi pienentää enempää
<Ondalf> niin tai sitten levy on noin täynnä oikeasti :P
<gildean> mulla tarjos kyllä pienennysvaraa melkein koko tyhjän osan verran
<Ondalf> koska tämä kuites oli asian laita
<Ondalf> koko 4.34gb pystyisin pienentään, jota on vapaana
<gildean> jeh
<gildean> eli se toimis niinku pitääkin
<Ondalf> Diskeeper on mainio keksintö :)
<jukkis> moro, aiemmin täällä kyselin ubuntun asennuksesta. nyt olen pienäntänyt windows 7:lla C: juttua. Siitä syntyi vapaata tilaa johon koetin asentaa ubuntua mutta se ei onnistu. Tästä päättelin että osio tulee ensin alustaa. Windows antaa 2 eri vaihtoehtoa: NTFS ja exFAT. Kumpikohan noista pitäisi valita ubuntua varten?
<Echramath> Ei kumpikaan.
<Echramath> Jätät sinne vaan tyhjää tilaa, johan tulee ext3 (tai mahdollisesti ex4 jo, en muista mitä se tarjoaa) -osio.
<jukkis> ubuntun asennusohjelma sanoi että tyhjä tila on kelvoton
<jukkis> ei suostunut siis asentamaan tyhjään tilaan
<Echramath> Ongelma on sitten joku muu.
<Echramath> Onko nyt windows ajossa vai Ubuntun asennuslevy.
<jukkis> Windowssilla tein siis niin että pienensin c asemaa, jolloin tuli tyhjää tilaa, eikö siis sitä tyhjää varaamatonta tilaa pidä mitenkään alustaa
<jukkis> windows whdottaa että siihen tekisi uuden aseman
<harriv> asennusohjelman pitäisi alustaa
<Echramath> Joo, pitää se alustaa toki, mutta Windows ei osaa tehdä unix-järjestelmän asentamiseen kelpaavaa osiota, siksi se pitää alustaa asennusohjelmalla.
<jukkis> jaa
<Echramath> Tee silleen, että käynnistät sen ubuntun desktop-cd:n, komennat sudo fdisk -l
<Echramath> Sit kopioit tulosteen tänne:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/   ja tuut tämän kautta täältä kyselemään, mitä ihmettä: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p2IbOc -> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Echramath> (paitsi tietysti jos siinä oli joku muu ircmahdollisuus siinä asennuslevyllä tai sulla on screen tms. jossain muualla)
<jukkis> jep
<jukkis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696707/
<jukkis> oho tais olla väärä komento
<jukkis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696709/
<jukkis> yksi vaihtoehto on varmaan sitten käyttää sitä wubi windows installeria
<gildean> tai sitten jätät sen tyhjän osan levyltä osioimatta ja formatoimatta
<Echramath> Mitäs tuolla sda3:lla mahtaa olla?
<jukkis> taitaa olla jotain windows juttuja
<gildean> oiskohan hp recovery/tools osio
<jukkis> sitä tyhjää tilaa ei taida ees näkyä tossa, se on jotain 48gt
<jukkis> joo hp juttu on vissiin
<Echramath> Jaa 2 ja 3:n välissä on tyhjä väli
<jukkis> ainoo huono siin windows installerissa on se että maksimi koko on vaan 30 gt
<gildean> eiks se anna siirtää sitä liukuria enempää?
<gildean> se on vakiona siinä 30gt kohassa
<jukkis> siin on pudotusvalikko jossa isoin on 30 gt
<jukkis> ainakin mulla, äsken nimittäin katoin
<Echramath> Toi näyttää kyllä ensiluokkaisen tyhmältä systeemiltä. Meniskö maailma pilalle jos recoverykilkkeet olisi optisella asemalla?
<jukkis> itseasiassa voisin suosiolla jättää tän cd asennuksen ja kokeilla sitä wubia
<jukkis> Echramath: meinaakko tota hp recovery juttua
<Echramath> Sitä juuri.
<jukkis> no kiitoksia avusta kuitenkin, siirtynen sen wubin pariin
<reject> onko loistavia ideoita miten saan netwjork n+3g tukiaseman toimii täs ubuntus
<Echramath> Mitä käyttöjärjestelmäriippuvaisia ongelmia siinä pitäisi olla?
<Echramath> Jos vaan ubuntu tukee oman koneesi wlan-systeemiä.
<reject> verkkokortti kannettavasta kuralla
<gildean> reject: aika selkeetä
<reject> :D
<Echramath> Eikun mitä sää nyt yrität?
<czr_> Echramath, recovery optisella tarkoittaa optisen prässäysä/pakkaamista = maksaa = ihmiset ei valita tarpeeksi = jätetään pois
<Jokinen> valokaapelista siis tehdään prässäämällä vinyylilevyjä?
<Mkaysi> Hmm, menevätkö oletuksena vain lähdekoodista asennetut ohjelmat (niiden binäärit) /usr/local/bin iin?
<Kurko> Mkaysi: joo, niin sen ainakin oon ymmärtäny
<Echramath> czr_: HP tekee myös oikein jättäessään paketista pois sen pitkän tikun, koska en minä niiden läppäreihin koskisi silläkään.
<gildean> hp:n elitebookit on ihan mainioita
<gildean> uusimmat versiot on aika ruman värisiä vaan
<gildean> ja ohan ne hiton kalliita
<gildean> niissä tulee myös levyt mukana jos/kun haluu poistaa ne hp:n osiot sieltä
<gildean> mut ei niitäkään levyjä asentamiseen kannata käyttää
<gildean> ylipäänsä hp:n rauta on ihan ok, softa on kauheeta paskaa
<gildean> sitä vakiokäyttistä ei saa mitenkään kokonaan puhtaaksi siitä hp:n tauhkasta
<gildean> tai ehkä saa, mutta tavalliselta levyltä/jonku avoimemman käyttiksen asentaminen on aika paljon helpompaa
<Mkaysi> Ei siellä mitään muuta näkynytkään
<skfin> mulla hp probook windows7-asennus vei bootin jälkeen 2,2MB ramia kaiken sen hp-tauhkan takia
<skfin> kubuntuhan tohon aika piakkoin asentui
<skfin> ja tyytyväinen olen ko. läppäriin ollut
<skfin> runko on melko mainio
<Ondalf> pienellä päästi winkkari ;)
<Iltsu> skfin, siis megatavuist puhutaa?
<gildean> veikkaisin että gigoista kuitenkin
<gildean> ehkä
<Iltsu> nii sitä mäki :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-17
<Aku506> Miten mä saisin VB:n virtuaalikoneeseen nettiyhteyden?
<Aku506> Asetuksista valittu NAT
<anacron> uskoisin et sen pitäus toimia aika automaattisesti
<anacron> riippuu tietty vähän siit virtuaalikäyttiksestä
<Aku506> W7
<anacron> virtualboxia oon aika vähän käyttäny,mut vmwaressa on ainaki ne omat ajurit mitkä voi asentaa sieltä valikosta
<Aku506> Asennettu
<anacron> no saako se virtuaalikone ip:tä
<anger_> Onko yle-dl lakannut toimimasta?
<anacron> dunno
<anger_> ei suostunut kopioimaan tohtori sykeröä(!)
<Mkaysi> anger_: Mikä versio?
<Max^> häh
<Max^> joko sellanenki on
<Mkaysi> @linuxfi yle-dl
<Fibubot`> RTMPDump-YLE eli yle-dl on komentoriviohjelma video- ja äänitiedostojen lataamiseen YLE Areenasta ja Elävästä Arkistosta. TV- ja radio-ohjelmien lisäksi RTMPDump-YLE voi ladata  ja . Se toimii Linuxilla, Windowsilla ja Mac OS X:llä.  RTMPDump-YLE perustuu Andrej Stepanchukin RTMPDump-ohjelmaan, joka puolestaan perustuu Team Boxeen -- http://linux.fi/wiki/yle-dl
<Mkaysi> On ollut jo pitkän aikaa
<Mkaysi> anger_: 2.0.1 pystyy lataamaan Tohtori Sykerön minulla, tai ainakin aloittaa lataamisen ilman virheitä. Kai laitoit osoitteen lainausmerkkeihin, ettei komentotulkki yrittänyt tehdä mitään ihmeellistä itsekseen?
<Mkaysi> Käytetty komento: yle-dl "http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1548661"
<torzzlejumz> Terve kaikki oliskos mitään ohjelmaa nopeuttaa koneen hirmu nopeaan että pikkaisen lagaa ubuntu
<anger_> Mkaysi: lähtikin toi jakso nyt kopioitumaan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-18
<Ya_Yagi> http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/security/56388-trojan-steals-passwords-from-mac-and-linux
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/nI3pTU -> Trojan steals passwords from Mac and Linux
<olmi> jos nyt tässä naputtelisin skriptin, joka kryptaa kotihakemiston ja näyttää ruudulla "lähetä rahaa, niin saat salausavaimen" ja nimeäisin sen incredible invisible pink unicorn screensaveriksi, niin saiskohan joku tietoturvasoftafirma siitäkin uutisen.
<Iltsu> koittamallahan se selvii!
<elias_a_> http://okfestival.org/streams/hack-cinema-1/
<elias_a_> Streamia Open Source -trackista.
<anacron> ainiin toi on tällä viikolla
<anacron> ihanaa toi suomalainen englanti
<crizis^> kuulostaa suomalaisen korvaan ehkä tyhmältä mut helppoa aksenttia ymmärtää muille
<crizis^> :p
<anacron> ootko suomalainen
<anacron> ts. mistä tiedät et se on helppoa ymmärtää muille
<crizis^> semmosta kaikki on muailmalla sanonu
<crizis^> tuon aksentti on kyl aika kamala :-)
<tumppu> belgiassa mun aksenttia kehuttiin :P
<anacron> no ei se varmaan pahin aksentti ole
<crizis^> australialaiset kaverit sanonu että kuulostaa sexyn eksoottiselta itäeurooppa-aksentilta
<crizis^> :D
<crizis^> pahin on ranskalainen enklanti
<anacron> mua luultiin paikalliseks ausseissa
<crizis^> ei saa mitään selvää :P
<anacron> saksalainen englanti on kans aika kauheeta
<crizis^> neutraalein on ehkä ruotsalaisten englanti
<anacron> ranskalaiset osaa keskimäärin hämmästyttävän vähän englantia
<crizis^> vaikka osaiskin ni eivät puhu edes periaatteesta
<crizis^> saksalaiset on toinen ryhmä sit kans sen kielensä kanssa, eivät osaa eivätkä puhu edes periaatteesta :P
<anacron> no olin siellä couchsurffaamassa ja sen meidän hostin koulukaverit, nuoret ihmiset olis halunnu puhua meidän kanssa mutta ei osanneet
<tumppu> yks tuttu kerto et jenkeissä sai kuulla samanlaisen arvion kuin yllä aussit
<kirvesAxe> ruotsalaisten englannissa kyllä kuuluu se ruotsalaisuuskin, ainakin suomalaiskorvin ;)
<anacron> saksalaiset mun kokemuksen mukaan osaa ihan hyvin englantia ja puhuu sitä ihan mielellään
<crizis^> (ne jotka osaa)
<crizis^> jaappanilaisten enklanti on hassua
<anacron> ranskassakaan en törmännyt siihen asenteeseen että ne ei puhu englantia vaikka osaisivat
<crizis^> herro herro!
<anacron> japani nyt on ihan oma lukunsa :D niillä kun on lainattu sanoja englannista ja sitten sovitettu siihen omaan ääntämiseen
<crizis^> noku he ei ossaa sanoa l:ää :P
<crizis^> hauska kun sanoo heitille oikein heLLLLLLLou ni selkeesti vituttaa ku eivät osaa vastata takas samalla tapaa :D
<crizis^> -v ..
<anacron> voin kuvitella kyll :D
<crizis^> espanjalaisilla on kans vähän enklanti hakusessa
<crizis^> keskimäärin kaikissa maissa missä tv-ohjelmat on dubattuja
<anacron> eli kaikki nää edellämainitut...
<anacron> :-D
<anacron> paitsi ruotsi
<elias_a_> Mä olen täällä salissa jos on kysymyksiä niin voin kysyä.
<anacron> hyvä tietää
<kirvesAxe> anacron, onko ruotsissa enemmistö englanninkielisistä tv-sarjoista ruotsiksi dubattuja?
<anacron> en varsinaisesti tiedä
<kirvesAxe> mulla on mielikuva ettei välttämättä ole, joka selittäisi heikäläistä ääntämystä.
<crizis^> kirvesAxe, missään pohjoismaissa ei dubata ku lastenohjelmia
<kirvesAxe> crizis^, sama mielikuva mullakin oli, että millään näistä ei oo niin isoa väestöpohjaa että dubbaus olis aikanaan tullut kannattavammaksi kuin tekstitys
<kirvesAxe> vähän hämmästelin unkarin dubbauspolitiikkaa mutta kai se selittyy neuvostopolitiikalla.
<valta> moi osaisiko joku taas vähän avittaa tyhmempäänsä eli tarkoitus olisi saada awn virtuaali konsoli toimii mutta se ei toimi tässä gnome class työpöytä ympäristössä nyt
<valta> valittaa vain että työpöytätehosteiden (komposoinnin) tulee olla käytössä jotta teemoja voi lisätä ja muokata
<valta> mistä nämä tehosteet saan päälle?
<crizis^> kirjautumisruudussa pitäis olla gnome classic ja gnome classic (no effects), ja käytät varmaan tota jälkimmäistä sit
<crizis^> ts. compiz puuttuu
<crizis^> ensimmäisellä pitäis toimia kun vaan ajurit kunnossa
<valta> juu niin se ainakin viimes toimi :(
<valta> tosin juu voi kyllä olla se että näyttis vaihtui mistäs saan radeon 7970 x-edetion ajurit tai siis sellaiset millä toimii
<valta> vai onko liian uusi ?
<crizis^> pitäs toimia
<crizis^> 12.04 varmaan
<valta> juu
<crizis^> 6870 itellä mut mut
<crizis^> muistaakseni oletus catalyst mikä tuolta tulee additional driversin kautta on 11.8, se voi olla liian vanha
<crizis^> uudemmatkin on mukana, mut muistaakseni näiden asennus ei toiminu tuon kautta (joku jockey error), mutta sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates pitäis toimia
<crizis^> ne on versioo 12.4 muistaakseni, pitäis olla riittävän uudet
<crizis^> jos on toi vanhempi fglrx käytössä ni varmaan turvallisempaa poistaa se eka, bootata open source ajureihin ja sit asentaa toi fglrx-updates ja bootata taas
<crizis^> olisivat kyl voineet defaultata tohon uudempaan noiden aataminaikasten ajurien sijaan
<valta> mulla on uusin versio mitä tuolta ubuntu kanavalta sain ja viel yksi kysymys samalla perään tämä ubuntu pitäs olla suomen kielinen mutta ei ole kun osaksi esim selaimet yms tulee eng :( olisiko mahdollista saada muutettua suomeksi kävin tuolta kielet kohdasta muuttaa silleen että olisi pelkästään suomi mutta ei auttanut
<crizis^> ei varmaan ihan kaikkea oo käännetty
<crizis^> kyllä firefox ainakin suomea tottelee
<crizis^> chrome myös, chromiumista en tiedä
<valta> ok kokeillaas käynnistää uudestaan
<valta> jes toimii todella iso kiitokset sulle!!!
<valta> viel utelisin sellaista tietoa onko kellään tietoo steam betasta olisiko saatavana missään :) ite mitä olen löytänyt juttua niin tulee lähi aikoina yms yms
<valta> on kyllä ihan huippua että steam tulee linuxille luulisi ainakin monen jättävän windowsin :)
<teprrr> tarvis vielä varmaan pelejäkin
<gildean> btw. en tiiä onko noi repoista löytyvät versiot samat ku mitä amd jakelee "beta" nimikkeellä, ainakin omalla koneella noi uusimmat betat toimi paremmin kun ne mitkä jockey tarjos
<crizis^> kyllä tuo 12.4 ihan stablejulkasu on, joskin vähän jäljessä kun 12.8 on viimesin
<crizis^> mut ubuntu tarjoilee oletuksena vielä vanhempaa 11.8
<crizis^> eipä noiden uudempien asennus käsipelillä mikään isompi homma ole, mutta jos ei mitään erikoisempaa syytä ole päivittää niin perinteisesti molempien atin ja nvidian uudemmat ajurit rikkoo enemmän ku korjaa ;)
<tale> crizis^: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Suomeksi Tuolla ohjeella Ubuntun saa suomenkieliseksi.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<Mkaysi> Minulla on myös huono aksentti.
<Max^> niille sentään on ajurit
<Max^> intelille ny oo ku windowsin ajurit
<Sysi> ahem?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-19
<anger_> Joudun toistamaan joskus aiemmin kysymäni, miksei mulla toimi sudotettaessa ssh:n kautta X11-ohjelmat?
<Tm_T> ei sudoa käytetä graafisten ohjelmien ajamiseen
<anger_> Tulee X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<Tm_T> mm se ei handlaa sitä X-sessiota oikein
<anger_> X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<anger_> Mitä sitten?
<Tm_T> !info sux
<lubotu3> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<anger_> Mä en kyllä saanut totakaan toimimaan
<anger_> Plus nyt probleemi on sellainen, että jouduin tunkkaamaan duunin uutta redhat-palvelinta
<Tm_T> no, ongelma kuitenkin on siinä että su tai sudo ei handlaa kumpikaan X-sessioita asiallisesti
<anger_> sux ei löydy koneelta ja en saa asennettua yumilla mitään ennen kuin on hoidettu rekisteröinti graafisella rhn_register -ohjelmalla
<anger_> sudon kyllä saa handlaamaan noi sessiot, kun vaan muistaisi että miten...
<Tm_T> ei se kyllä niitä oikein handlaa (:
<anger_> Kyllä se handlaa kun toisella serverillä käytän niitä ilman mitään ongelmia
<Tm_T> saattaa ehkä siten että toimii riittävästi
<anacron> connectaatko -X vai -Y, onko conffeissa x11 forward päällä
<anger_> xhost +localhost on ainoa komento jonka tohon yhteyteen sain luntattua toimivalta koneelta, mutta ainakaan tuo yksinään ei riitä
<anger_> anacron: X11 kyllä toimii normikäyttäjällä
<anacron> k
<Tm_T> anger_: http://serverfault.com/questions/185574/how-to-run-gui-application-via-ssh-as-another-user-via-sudo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/buPCR5 -> How to run GUI application via ssh as another user via sudo - Server Fault
<anger_> Vähän pattitilanne tässä...
<anger_> Tm_T: kokeillaas tota...
<Tm_T> anger_: ja miksi ei sudoa gui-kauralle, http://www.mail-archive.com/arch@archlinux.org/msg04963.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/smyJlI -> Re: [arch] ~/.ICEauthority changed owner to root
<Tm_T> jne
<Tm_T> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/kaVif4 -> RootSudo - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> ai gui-sudottaminen tekee ton ICEauthority-ongelman, mietinki mistä se tulee (ei mulla itellä tietenkää)
<Tm_T> no käytännössä minkä tahansa kotikansiossa olevan tiedoston omistajuus voi vaihtua rootiksi
<Tm_T> josta seuraa kuraa, joskus isostikin
<anger_> Tm_T: jäikin sanomatta että löyty miten toimii ja sain homman hoidettua
<anger_> toi eka linkki oli ratkaisu
<anger_> Niin joo ja toi sux:ko se on nyt se Virallinen Oikea tapa ajaa x11-softaa?
<anger_> Miten ton pitäisi vaan toimia?
<anger_> sudo sux root wireshark?
<anger_> sudo sux vaihtaa kyllä ok rootiksi, mutta edelleen tulee: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<valta> moro onko kellään tietoa siitä steamista onko milloin mahdollisesti saatavana beta versiona?
<ninnnu> Ei
<ninnnu> anger_: pudota "sudo"
<ninnnu> eli "sux wireshark"
<anger_> $ sux wireshark
<anger_> Unknown id: wireshark
<ninnnu> tai sit käytät distron mukana tulleita asioita, ja vaikka "gksu wireshark"
<anger_> sux root wireshark taas kysyy rootin salasanaa, jota ei ole
<ninnnu> En nyt tänään muista KDE-vastinetta. Luultavasti joku ksudo tjsp
<anger_> kdesudo on
<anger_> En vaan haluaisi asentaa koko työpöytää sen takia, että saisi yhden graafisen ohjelman ajettua
<anger_> Tai omalta koneelta se työpöytä löytyy, mut serverillä sillä ei ole mitään virkaa
<anger_> Miten tää voi olla nyt näin hankalaa?
<anger_> Asensin gksu:n mutta sillä sama ongelma: pitäisi olla olemassa rootilla salasana jotta siitä olisi mitään hyötyä
<anger_> sudo gksu ei toimi
<anger_> HHNNNGGHHHH!
<ninnnu> anger_: Sille ei kelpaa käyttäjän oma salasana?
<anger_> ei
<ninnnu> hm
<ninnnu> gksudo?
<anger_> Ai katos, tollanenkin on lisäksi
<anger_> Ja toi lisäksi toimii!
<anger_> Hitto kun tää on ollutkin isona ongelmana aina välillä! :)
<anger_> Onpahan tullut opeteltua tekemään asioita komentoriviltä
<ninnnu> eipä se tcpdumppauskaan niin hankalaa ole
<ninnnu> tcpdump -> pcap -> avaa wiresharkissa jossain muualla
<anger_> no ei, mut ei ole ainoa asia jota on pitänyt hirveässä kiireessä selvitellä
<anger> Jes, sain oman identiteetinkin takas!
<anger> Nyt on hyvä päivä!
<anger> Sanokaas vielä mikä filu /etc:n alla olikaan se, jossa määäriteltiin oletuksena luotaville hakemistoille tulevat oikeudet?
<anger> Mun tapauksessa ryhmällä voisi olla muokkausoikeudet
<tale> anger: Tarkoitatko luotaville kotihakemistolle tulevia oikeuksia?
<anger> kaikki hakemistot
<tale> anger: Se on /etc/adduser.conf. Löytyy kun lukee man adduser.
<tale> anger: Miten niin kaikki hakemistot?
<tale> anger: Käyttäjä voi asettaa umaskin, se määrää mitkä oikeudet tulee luotaville tiedostoille.
<tale> anger: Tai hakemistolle voi pistää g+s, jolloin siihen hakemistoon luotaville tiedostoille tulee ryhmäomistajaksi hakemiston ryhmä.
<anger> Joo, mutta miten saadaan pelkällä mkdir komennolla luotua hakemisto niin, että siinä on jo valmiiksi g+w
<tale> anger: Asettamalla umask sopivasti.
<anger> Toki noita voi säätää jälkikäteen vaikka maailman tappiin, mutta nyt pointti oli se että saisi oletuksena jo oikein
<tale> umask g+w tuossa tapauksessa. Mutta varmaan haluat muutkin, eli u ja o johonkin arvoon.
<anger> Ton sai määriteltyä jossain asetustiedostossa mutta missä...
<tale> anger: Käyttäjän .bashrc:ssä. Tai muussa login-scriptissä.
<anger> Noissakin joo, mutta system-wide löyty myös "virallinen paikka"
<tale> anger: /etc/profile ehkä?
<anger> eikä se ollut /etc/bash.bashrc :)
<Mkaysi>  //etc/bash/bash.rc
<Mkaysi> Niin, tarkoitin tuota
<anger> tale: toi profile se taisi ollakin
<anger> ...ja tuolta ohjataan edelleen /etc/login.defs
<tale> anger: Käytetyn shellin man-sivulta voi lukea, mitä scriptejä se suorittaa käynnistyessään.
<anger> Kaikki toki käyttää bashia, mutta oikein tehtynä näin ei oleteta :)
 * Mkaysi ei käytä bashia vaan zsh:ta
<anger> Olikohan toi login.defs tosin vaan uusille käyttäjille...
<Max^> aika kevyt on ubuntu ku alle 500 megaa ram muistia menee vaikka firefox ja flash kans tossa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-20
<Nakkel> Kappas, ubuntu-security-announce oli ystävällinen ja kertoi että tili on disabloitu kun tullut liikaa bouncea. Kovin ystävällistä.
<Nakkel> Kovin ironiaa nostattavaa kuitenkin että ubuntu-security-announce myös samalla lähetti mun tilin salasanan samassa viestissä selkokielellä.
<Nakkel> Ubuntu
<Nakkel> Security
<anger> Nakkel: haha :)
<Erkkimon> Mitkä on merkittävimmät erot Ubuntun ja Edubuntun välillä?
<tale> Erkkimon: Mitä niiden webbisivuilla sanotaan asiasta?
<Erkkimon> tale: Ei oikein mitään merkittävää. Lähinnä LTSP.
<Erkkimon> tale: Kun asentaa Edubuntun, valikossa uutta on LTSP. Jos asentaa Edubuntu-metapaketin Ubuntuun, tulee kasa Education-kategorian ohjelmia. Onko siis Edubuntu käytännössä kasa ohjelmia eikä mitään muuta?
<tale> Erkkimon: Niinhän ne kaikki Linux-jakelut on.
<Erkkimon> tale: Edubuntun markkinointi siis kusee. En äkkiseltään keksi, miksi käyttäisin Edubuntua, vaikka lähtökohtaisesti jaksan toivoa, että siinä olisi jotain edunäkökulmasta nerokasta Ubuntuun verrattuna.
<Erkkimon> tale: Mjoo, teknisesti ottaen kyllä. Meinaan nyt ikkunoituja ohjelmia. LDAP-tukea tai LDAP-wizardeja ei taida paljoa olla.
<tale> Erkkimon: Tarkoitatko, että Steve Jobs olisi pitänyt palkata Edubuntuun myymään se sinulle, vaikkei siinä olekaan mitään sellaista mitä tarvitset?
<Erkkimon> tale: Jos oot tehny jotain siistiä, kannattaa markkinoida se niin, että joku viitsii alkaa käyttää sitä.
<Erkkimon> tale: Pointtina siis, että vaikka Edubuntussa olis jotain överisiistiä, en oikein osaa ottaa niitä juttuja käyttöön, jos mua ei informoida niistä.
<tale> Jos tarvitsee Linux Terminal Serveriä, joka on opetuskäyttöön valmiiksi viritetty, niin sitten Edubuntu on hyvä. Siihen se lienee suunnattukin. Jos käyttötarkoitus on jotain muuta, sitten Edubuntu ei taida olla paras valinta.
<tale> Edubuntun webbisivulta voinee lukea kaiken mitä Edubuntusta tarvitsee tietää.
<tale> Erkkimon: Wikipediassakin on lyhyt juttu. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edubuntu
<Erkkimon> tale: Jep, tsekattu on. Pakko kai vaan uskoa, että ei Edubuntussa mitään kauhean ihmeellistä ole. Sääli.
<tale> Erkkimon: En oikein ymmärrä kritiikkiäsi. Tuntuu, kuin olisit päättänyt käyttää Edubuntua, ja nyt kun olet selvittänyt millainen se on, olet pettynyt.
<Erkkimon> tale: Aika hyvä analyysi. :) Kyseessä ei ole kritiikki, vaan pettymys.
<tale> Erkkimon: Et ole sanonut mitä haluat Linux-jakelulta. Ehkä joku muu jakelu olisi sopiva?
<Erkkimon> tale: Yhdelle koululle olis saumat saada Linuxit. Käytössä olis läppäreitä ja serveri, ja koska verkko jaetaan WLAN:illa, LTSP on käytännössä pois suljettu.
<Erkkimon> tale: Niinpä standalone-läppärit med LDAP ois jees, mutta LDAP ei taida olla maailman yksinkertasin konffittava.
<tale> Erkkimon: Ei ole LDAP ihan noin vaan käyttöön otettava, juu.
<tale> Erkkimon: WLAN tuottanee vaikeuksia, kun on monta konetta ja se kaistanleveys jaetaan niiden kesken.
<Erkkimon> tale: Jep.
<tale> Erkkimon: Kotihakemistot olisi kätevää pitää palvelinkoneella, jos ei liikennettä ole paljon sen se WLAN jaksanee.
<Erkkimon> tale: Ajattelin, että Edubuntu vois ehkä tarjota helpot välineet LDAP-järjestelyyn, koska voisin kuvitella, että yhdessä sun toisessa koulussa se olis relevantti vaihtoehto.
<Erkkimon> tale: Totta.
<tale> Erkkimon: Näprää vähän, ja kopioi palvelimelta käyttäjätietokanta, eli ne yli 1000 olevat ID:t tiedostoista passwd, group, shadow.
<Erkkimon> tale: Jokaisen autentikoinnin yhtyedessä?
<tale> Erkkimon: Ei, vaan kopioit noista tiedostoista itse tekemäsi käyttäjät joka läppäriin. Silloin vaan kun tulee muutos.
<tale> Erkkimon: Sitten on sama käyttäjätietokanta joka läppärissä, ja voi kirjautua sisään mihin vaan niistä.
<Erkkimon> tale: Salasanoja ei tietysti sitten paljoa vaihdella, mutta olis toi tietysti ihan relevantti vaihtoehto.
<tale> Erkkimon: Salasanan vaihto pitää tehdä palvelinkoneessa.
<Erkkimon> tale: Joo'o. Purkka pelottaa aina. Onko ratkasu yleisesti käytetty ja toimivaksi todettu?
<tale> Erkkimon: Jos niitä läppäreitä ei ikinä tarvi käyttää muualla kuin sen serverin WLAN:n piirissä, myös NIS tulisi kyseeseen. Sen käyttöönotto on aika helppo, ja mukana tuleva nis.debian.howto.gz kertoo yksityiskohtaisesti.
<Erkkimon> tale: Joo, WLAN kattaa vaaditun kirjautumisympäristön.
<Erkkimon> tale: NIS vaikuttaa hyvältä idealta. Kiitos. Tutustun siihen tarkemmin.
<anger> Nyt ei toimi logiikka... Jos oon kopioinut .ssh hakemiston serveriltä toiselle, niin miksi uudella serverillä ei toimi public key authentication?
<valta> hohhoijaa onko jollain tietoa miksi cromessa ei suostu toimii Silverlight sen asennin mutta valittaa vain että pitäs päivittää ja sen otin katsomon antamalta sivulta miten se voi valittaa just lataamasta että olisi vanhan :)
<anger> !moonlight
<lubotu3> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<Sysi> ja se on silti liian vanha eikä tue drm:ää
<anger> Mut tosta ei ole mitään iloa, kun moonlight on aina vanhempi ja ei tue drm:ää
<Sysi> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<anger> Tuon meinasinkin just linkittää, onko joku kokeillut tota Launchyä
<anger> Mut vastatkaas tohon mun ongelmaan, voisko se olla niin että serverillä määritelty koneet joilta sftp hyväksyy public keyn?
 * anger vaatii palvelua!!1
<Sysi> eiks servuadminit luekkaa manuaaleja :P
<mjr> onko .ssh-hakemistosi ja sen sisällön oikeudet siellä uudessa paikassa liian sallivat vahingossa?
<mjr> muistaakseni se turvasyistä tahtoo että niihin olis pääsy vain käyttäjällä itsellään jotta suostuu käyttämään niiät
<anger> Samat oikeudet tolla on
<anger> Ja -v vivulla näkee, että sftp kyllä tarjoaa tota avainta
<anger> Ja mitä helvettiä, pastebin blokattu firmapalomuurissa??
<anger> Tää nyt menee ihan pelleilyksi :)
<inz> eikö ne halua että virman sisällä on tai seurataan anomuumeja
<anger> No onneks tän muurin saa kierrettyä
<valta> onko siis mahdollista saada katsomon ohjelmia näkymään ubuntussa yritin noillakin ohjeilla mutta en vain tajua miksi ei lähde edes firefoxilla toimii
<crizis> silverpoop
<mikk0> im trying to get my ubuntu 12.04LTS machine to boot a degraded raid1 software raid partition, and i set the kernel parameters in grub to "bootdegraded=true" and ran update-grub, and set the parameter BOOT_DEGRADED=TRUE in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm and ran update-initramfs -u, and it still wont boot
<mikk0> it will only boot in rescue mode
<mikk0> and it still asks me if i want to boot a degraded raid partition, y/n
<n1ko> puhu suomea vaan suomenkielisellä kanavalla
<mikk0> ok
<n1ko> mutta jos teet rescuessa niin päivittääköhän se mitkä...
<n1ko> voisit kokeilla sanoa update-initramfs -k all -u
<mikk0> ok
<mikk0> ei toimi
<anger> valta: Eiköhän ole niin että ainoa tapa saada toi katsomo toimimaan linuxissa on asentaa virtuaaliin windows ja käyttää sitä kautta :)
<valta> :D
<valta> voihan V****
<anacron> pahin ongelma tossa on se että vaikka saisit sen jollain kikkailulla toimimaan, niin kohta ne vähän päivittää sitä järjestelmää jotenkin ja sen jälkeen se ei enää toimikkaan
<Max^> melkonen tämä kde
<anger> Mä en ymmärrä miksi joku haluaisi mitään muuta työpöytää käyttääkään.
<n1ko> :D
<Es_torzzle> Joku on vialla en pääse mun xbox360 live tunnukselleni
<Es_torzzle> Nopeesti
<n1ko> liian vähän es
<Es_torzzle> hiljaa niko ja vastaa
<Es_torzzle> en päääse xbox360 live tunnukselleni ubuntulla
<Es_torzzle> Joo ei mittään sain jo
<Iltsu> m-i-t-ä
<Myrtti> kummallinen päivä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-21
<webcat> Kannattaisiko valita AMD vai Nvidia näyttis? Kumpi toimii paremmin linuxin kanssa yhteen?
<Sysi> jos uutta ostat niin luultavammin nvidia
<anger> nvidialle kanssa +1
<webcat> saako esim debianiin helposti debianin repoista nvidian suljetut ajurit
<webcat> tai ubuntuun
<tale> webcat: Suljettuja ajureita ei tietty saa Debianin repoista. NVidialta suoraan saa Linuxiin asentuvassa muodossa.
<Sysi> kyllä kai debianissaki on nonfreessä?
<tale> webcat: Ubuntulta voi olla saatavilla, en ole tarkistanut. Ubuntu ei pidä niin tiukasti kiinni jaetun ohjelman vapaudesta.
<webcat> jaa, osaatteko sanoa jotain nettisivuja tms. omia kokemuksia mitkä nvidian näyttikset toimii kunnolla
<Sysi> ubuntulla on sangen kätevästi saatavilla
<webcat> tai siis aika hölmöä maksaa tyyliin 500e näyttiksestä josta ei saa kaikkia tehoja irti
<tale> webcat: On ne näköjään Debianissakin, Sysi on oikeassa.
<tale> webcat: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/nvidia-glx
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/uSa9yw -> Debian -- Details of package nvidia-glx in squeeze
<Sysi> nvidian ajurin pitäis tukea kaikkia kortteja tasapuolisesti, eri asia mille kaikelle on tarvetta
<webcat> selvä homma, harkitsen siis nvidian ostamista, mikä tuossa AMD:ssä mättää kun kukaan ei sitä suosittele
<Sysi> linux-ajurit
<tale> webcat: ATI:n korteille linux-ajurit on kehnommat kuin NVidialla.
<tale> ATI lupasi jo vuosia sitten tehdä vapaat ajurit, muttei ole pahemmin näkynyt.
<Sysi> ei nvidiakaa mitenkää täydellinen oo..
<webcat> juu, katselin tuossa juuri nvidian nettisivuja ja siellä näyttäisi noita ajureita olevan
<webcat> näyttäisi olevan vain kahta prosessoriarkkitehtuuria
<mjr> ati tekee vapaita koko ajan, mutta eivät kyllä panosta siihen läheskään yhtä paljon kuin poroon
<mjr> nvidia taas ei panosta ollenkaan, joten hv heille
<webcat> näyttis taitaa olla ainoa, joka pitää ottaa huomioon linuxin kannalta uutta konetta kasatessa
<tale> webcat: Näyttis joo, mutta lisäksi muut komponentit ja oheislaitteet joiden pitäisi toimia Linuxissa.
<webcat> mutta esim emolevyllä ei varmaan ole väliä
<tale> webcat: Ei toki, muuta kuin siltä osin että Linux toimii sillä emolevyllä. Ei kaikki välttämättä toimi.
<tale> webcat: Mutta ongelmia on yleensä vain ihkauusien piirisarjojen kanssa, joille ei vielä ole ehtinyt tulla Linux-ajuria siihen ytimeen jota Linux-jakelu käyttää.
<webcat> joo, mites noi Intelin i7 prossut, osaako esim ubuntu hyödyntää 6 ydintä?
<tale> webcat: Osaa.
<webcat> eli nvidialla on laadukkaammat ajurit mutta suljetut
<webcat> itseäni ei häiritse vaikka olisivatkin suljetut, kunhan kaikki toimii
<crizis> atin ajurit on pop
<crizis> ei fudata siellä
<anger> mulla on sekä atikone että nvidia, nvidia kyllä valitettavasti toimii huomattavasti paremmin
<anger> varsinkin chromen kanssa tuntuu olevan ongelmia ton atikoneen kanssa
<anger> toki atin os-henkisyys on iso plussa
<crizis> hienosti toimii, ja featuret on ajan tasalla windowsajurien kanssa
<crizis> isompi ongelma on compizin typerät defaultit rajottaa windowmanagerin fps 50:een ja pistää vsync päälle, lagaa asiat oikein tekevillä ajureilla (ts. suljetuilla) silminnähden jopa 60hz näytöllä ja sitten ihmiset syyttää ajureita
<crizis> *huoh* :)
<crizis> avoimet ajuritkin on nykyään ihan ok featureiden kannalta: http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/1Viwb1 -> X.Org Wiki - RadeonFeature
<crizis> tosin eivät tue vbo:ta joten ei tuu ennen sitä olemaan lähelläkään suljettuja
<valta> Moi olisin kysynyt että onko mahdollista asentaa Edubuntu opetusohjelmia/pelejä ubuntuun silleen ettei tarviisi yksittäin hakea?
<valta> esim Tux4Kids tätä en löydä ubuntulle ubuntun sovellusvalikosta mitä kaikkea voi ladata
<webcat> kato synaptic ohjelmalla
<valta> ei sielläkään ollut :(
<valta> entäs jos asentaa edubuntun työpöytä ympäristön tuleeko silloin kaikki sen ohjelmatkin siinä mukana ja sen voi kirjaudu ruudussa valita ymmärisinkö oikein?
<crizis> edubuntu käyttää samaa repositoryä kun ubuntukin.. metapaketti vain
<crizis> ts. samat softat on ubuntun repositoryssä mitä edubuntussa on
<valta> hmm eli mutta kaikki ohjelma/paketit pitää vain ladata ja tohon peliin mistä kysyin se olikin ladannut sen mutta vain ei ollut samalla nimellä kun tässä :/ sudo apt-get install tuxmath tollaisella sen latasin
<crizis> :-)
<crizis> se paketin nimi on varmasti sama edubuntussakin, on vain valmiina asennettuna..
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... yritin kääntää softan makella ja qmakella, päättyi pariin virheilmoitukseen jotka ei antaneet selkoa onnistuiko vaiko ei, nyt pitäis tietää että jos onnistui nin mistä softan saa käyntiin, jos ei niin miten kannattaa yrittää uusiks.
<crizis> asennat tarvittavat paketit ja makea uusiks
<crizis> mikä softa ja pastebin errorit
<crizis> ./configure output yleensä kertoo aina Checking for X ... yes/no, jos tulee no niin apt-gettaa -dev paketin sille mistä valittaa
<crizis> mut keskimäärin paras neuvo on vaan etsiä PPA k.o softalle
<kirvesAxe> muistelisin että oli kaikki paketit jotka readmen mukaan vaati, mutta valitti jonkun lisätoiminnon vaatimasta paketista, ja sit valitti että "liian tuore qmake"
<kirvesAxe> 3 riittäis, pitäiskö poistaa 4 ja kääntää sitten...
<kirvesAxe> qtscrobbler softa
<crizis> löytyy muuten quantalista ihan pakettina
<kirvesAxe> !
<kirvesAxe> onko quantal siis reponnimi?
<crizis> https://launchpad.net/~mieszkoslusarczyk/+archive/qtscrob tuotakin voi koittaa
<crizis> quantal = 12.10 siis :)
<kirvesAxe> jaaaa :)
<crizis> mut koita tuota ppa
<crizis> ehm
<kirvesAxe> ok :)
<crizis> 2009 päivitetty paketti
<crizis> eli ei varmaan toimi :P
<kirvesAxe> ööh :/
<crizis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/qtscrob
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/y2jAWt -> Ubuntu -- Details of package qtscrob in quantal
<crizis> tosta voi koittaa ladata pakettina
<Sysi> !info qtscrob
<lubotu3> Package qtscrob does not exist in precise
<Sysi> varalta..
<kirvesAxe> jiihaa :)
<kirvesAxe> sinällään kiva, ainakin jos tuo hallitsee utf8:n käytön paremmin kuin tuo vastaavaa asiaa hoitava webbikäli...
<crizis> vähän kälysen näkönen softa silti
<kirvesAxe> jos se ei tee tupla-utf:ää niin kelpaa :)
<valta> vieläkös javassa on se tietoturvaaukko?
<elias_a_> Oraclen Javassa? Olettaisin että on.
<valta> ok :(
<mlpug> miten soittelen musaa serverillä. en halua mitään hienompaa mediaserveriä vaan komennot tyyliin play *.mp3 play udp://netradio.net jonka jälkeen musa kuuluu kaiuttimista. Mikä olisi minimimäärä lisäpaketteja perusserveriin että homma toimii?
<Sysi> mplayer tai mpd
<Iltsu> osaisko mpd striimata
<Iltsu> ku oon itekki miettiny tommosta
<tale> mlpug: Eikös riitä, kun siihen palvelimeen on asennettu komentoriviltä toimiva soitto-ohjelma.
<Iltsu> mikäköhä ihme tos on ku lataa source dedicated serverin ja koittaa masentaa sitä ni bash sanoo et no such file or directory
<Sysi> ei oo oikeudet tai polku kunnossa
<Iltsu> chmod +x o laitettu ensin
<Iltsu> lib32gcc1 uupus
<gildean> subsonic toimii hienosti myös jukeboksi-moodissa
<gildean> vaikka ei nyt haluttukaan mitään hienompaa ni kerroinpa kuitenkin
<mlpug> tale, joo riittää komentoriviltä asennettu ohjelma ja toinen vaatimus käytännössä oli ettei koneessa X:ää. muistia siinä tais olla 128MB tai 256MB. Sysi antoi vastauksia jo yllä
<jarnos> Lubuntu tilttaa käynnistettäessä: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnkuXAP4VxQ
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/UnegVN -> Lubuntu ei käynnisty enää - YouTube
<kirvesAxe> crizis, joo se PPA ei toimi :)
<crizis> joo ei yllätys, joku qt3-aikanen 2009 paketointi
<crizis> ääääh rippais nyt jo cd-asema nopeemmin :P
<crizis> uus sybreed tipahti postiluukusta
<crizis> taitaa olla eka kerta kun cd-asema käytössä tässä koneessa
<kirvesAxe> ja sitten tuo quantalin paketti näköjään vaatii kirjastoja joita ei taida olla tarjolla suoraan Lucidiin...
<crizis> koitanpa piruttani kääntää ton
<crizis> postaan debin jos kääntyy
<crizis> jooeipä se
<crizis> ../lib/mtp-libmtp.cpp:104:30: virhe: ”free” on esittelemättä tällä näkyvyysalueella
<crizis> mikäköhän libbi tolta nyt hukassa
<crizis> otetaas source kaunisee kätee
<crizis> kirvesAxe, saitko saman virheen?
<Max^> onkos tuo mplayer tarkotettu vaan komentorivillä käytettäväksi
<crizis> hähä, käänty
<crizis> on siihen kaikennäköstä quitakin
<Max^> tähän mennessä parhaiten ylex soi sillä
<Max^> pätkii vlcllä ja muilla
<crizis> kirvesAxe, lisääs tohon /lib/mtp-libmtp.cpp sinne includeihin #include <cstdlib> ni kääntyy
<crizis> Max^, hae software centrestä 'mplayer' ni sieltä löytyy guita gnomelle kde:lle yms
<Max^> ok
<Max^> kiva tosin kokeilla välillä jotain uutta
<crizis> kirvesAxe, http://www.foopics.com/showfull/60ea502ffcaf7b6f2a7b1449117e1fe5 siinä se pyörii :P
<kirvesAxe> crizis, uic: File generated with too recent version of Qt Designer (4.0 vs. 3.3.8b)
<kirvesAxe> make: *** [build/.ui/browsedirtree.h] Virhe 1
<kirvesAxe> tahtooko sanoo et mun pitää poistaa tuoreempi qt? :P
<crizis> kirvesAxe, varmaan just päinvastoin, eli uudempi
<crizis> siis asentaa
<crizis> qt4 mulla ainakin vain on
<kirvesAxe> crizis, http://pastat.fi/1793
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HfmgGY -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<crizis> kirvesAxe, sulta näyttäis puuttuvan koko qt ja curl ainakin :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-22
<anacron> totanoin
<anacron> mikäs olis helpoin tapa asentaa sd kortille ubuntu osx:n kautta
<tale> anacron: Kopioi dd:llä image kortille.
<tale> anacron: USB-muistitikulle tarkoitetun imagen pitäisi voida tulla tavoin kopioida.
<anacron> hmm
<tale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac_OS_X
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/nHMRqL -> Installation/FromImgFiles - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<anacron> pystyyks ubuntun liven boottaamaan jotenkin muistiin niin että voin asentaa samalle kortille mistä sen boottasinkin
<anacron> noh löysin usbitikun
#ubuntu-fi 2012-09-23
<n0000ob> morjes
<anger> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<anger> Ideoita miten ton pääsee ohittamaan?
<tale> anacron: Mitä tuo man-sivu sanoo asiasta?
<anger> Ei kyllä mun osaamisella mitään konkreettista irronnut siitä
<tale> anger: Mikä komento tuottaa tuon virheilmoituksen?
<anger> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tale> anger: Ahaa, oletko noudattanut päivitysohjeen menettelyä?
<anger> Yritän siis korjata järjestelmää jossa lts-päivitys jäänyt kesken
<tale> anger: Päivitysohjeessa neuvotaan miten kesken jäänyt päivitys korjataan.
<anger> Viitsitkö vinkata mikä päivitysohje tarkalleen kyseessä?
<tale> anger: Oletko kokeillut apt-get install python2.7-minimal
<tale> anger: Etkö ole lainkaan lukenyt päivitysohjetta vielä?
<anger> En
<anger>   libpango1.0-0: Rikkoo: plymouth (< 0.8.2-2ubuntu19) mutta 0.8.2-2ubuntu2.2 on merkitty asennettavaksi
<anger> Tohon tuntuu tyssäävän koko homma
<tale> anger: dist-upgrade herkästi rikkoo järjestelmän jos sen tosta vaan tekee.
<anger> Joo ja niin tuntuu tekevän myös se virallinen päivitysohjelma
<tale> anger: Googleta noita virheilmoituksia, ja päivitysohje löytynee etsimällä ubuntu upgrade. Sitten etit sen päivityksen jota olet tekemässä, siis 10.04 -> 12.04 esimerkiksi.
<anger> On googletettu
<anger> Ja taidan tehdä niin että poistelen nyt noita lukkoja aiheuttavia paketteja
<anger> Kuitenkin perimmäinen ongelma taitaa olla se, että systeemiä päivitetty 10.04 -> 12.04 joka jäänyt kesken, ja ton lisäksi 12.04 päivittynyt aika lailla sen jälkeen
<tale> anger: Palauta varmuuskopiolta se 10.04, ja päivitä sitten komentamalla do-release-upgrade
<anger> aptin päivittäminen riitti
<anger> ärsyttävä vaan kun ei ole oma kone ja hirveellä kiireellä olisi pitänyt tehdä kaikki
<jjo> niin siis versiopäivitys dist-upgradella rikkoo järjestlmän helposti _ubuntussa_
<anger> toikin riippuu vähän
<anger> jos on melko oletusasennus niin tuskin
<jjo> kyl tuolla on rikottu aika peruskaman riippuvuuksia ja niitä sit kierretään päivitysohjelmalla
<gildean> vaihoit repojen nimet ja ajoit dist-upgraden?
<gildean> sillä kyl saattaa rikkoa, varsinkin jos ei tee ensin pelkää upgradea
<gildean> mut toisaalta sitä varten on do-release-upgrade
<jjo> kyl se rikkoutuminen on ihan valinta ubuntun puolelta
<tale> Itse teen Ubuntun päivityksen kopioimalla tärkeät tiedostot talteen, asennan Ubuntun tyhjälle levylle ja kopioin tiedostot takaisin. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/QH2qGb -> Ubuntun päivitys – Porixi
<gildean> jjo: jooh, mut apt-get upgrade ois tarkotus silti ajaa ennen apt-get dist-upgradea
<jjo> toki
<anger> Mites muuten iPadista siirrellään tietoa koneen välillä?
<anger> Erityisesti kde-työpöytä?
<crizis> ei mitenkään millään käyttiksellä afaik, icloudilla.
<anger> ok
<n1ko> ei kannata mutuilla jos ei tiedä
<anger> eipä siihen taitaisi olla mitänä kaapeleitakaan kyllä
<n1ko> en tiedä kde:sta, gnomessa näkyy raakadevicena ja tukea löytyy mm. picasasta
<n1ko> langaton synkka toimii ainoastaan itunesissa ja tuo icloud on pilvipalvelu (vrt google+:n instant upload)
<anger> Joo, ton icloudin kyllä tiesinkin
<Max^> onkohan tää vielä ubuntu ku asensin kubuntu-desktop paketin tähä
<anger> Tyyliin usb-tikun tavalla ei kuitenkaan saa toimimaan?
<anger> Max^: on
<Max^> ok
<anger> Kubuntu ~= Ubuntu :)
<anger> Lisänä vaan kde-paketit
<jjo> anger: ei kai ostamaansa laitetta saa käyttää ihan miten tahansa
<jjo> ei iPadissa ole olevinaan tiedostojärjestelmääkään, kun se saattaisi hämmentää käyttäjiä
<jjo> itse olen siirrellyt tavaraa dropboxin kautta, sitä tukevista ohjelmista
<Sysi> jjo: ostamaansa laitetta saa käyttää hyväksymiensä käyttöehtojen mukaan (:
<gildean> jos ostan laitteen niin myyjä hyväksyy mun asettamat ehdot joiden mukaan saan tehä laitteillani niinku haluan
<pesasa> Kai iPadissa joku Ubuntu One tai Dropbox toimii, jos sellainen kelpaa.
<n1ko> gildean: mistäs sellaisia laitteita saa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Zen_Coding
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/NB5x4X -> 2x39 Zen Coding - Viikon VALO #91 | Viikon VALO
<Jakesti283> Moro, onko täällä Lighttpd asiantuntijoita?
<mlpug> en ole valitettavasti. lupasin yhtä serveriä vähän ehostaa. Oletin että siellä on apache mutta olikin lighttpd, valitettavasti
<mlpug> pitänee vähän perehtyä miten sitä confataan
<jjo> mlpug: ei kai uuden oppiminen mikään valitettavasti-tilanne ole
<mlpug> jjo, no se vähän riippuu kuinka kiirettä on muiden asioiden kanssa
<crizis> noh, pian tulee apache 2.4, se on sit taas on-par nopeudessa nginxin ja lighttpd:n kanssa ni ei tarvi viillellä ranteita auki niiden kanssa ;)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-16
<ozysimpson> sorry for cross posting: Could some one please point me to a document or help me in Setting up RAID on an existing Ubuntu Machine, the machine only had 2TB hard drive, i saw my friends machine just die last week and lost most of his data, I am being little cautious here went and brought another disk 2TB now my ubuntu is able to see the disk, could some one tell me how to setup as RAID 1 mirror please
<Tm_T> ozysimpson: hi, this is finnish channel, to get support in english, try #ubuntu instead
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, yes i realize its finnish channel only after logging, but as you know Finlanders are quite smart and wondering if Linus is some where here and might help me :-)
<Tm_T> ozysimpson: no, Linus Torvalds isn't here (;
<ozysimpson> Well then Tm_T is here :-)
<Tm_T> ozysimpson: I'm also on #ubuntu and #kubuntu and if I will give support on english, it would be on those channels
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, dont worry if you are not sure of the answer I will do some study
<ozysimpson> I am just in the middle of reading
<ozysimpson> if you happen to know the answer please help
<Tm_T> ozysimpson: see you on those other channels
<ozysimpson> sure
<Tm_T> bye
<ozysimpson> bye for now
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, i tried to ping you on the other channels without any response did you hear me on the other channels you mentioned
<Tm_T> ozysimpson: yes I did, I just haven't had the opportunity to focus on the case, but if I will, it will happen on one of those channels
<ozysimpson> Tm_T, thanks
<ronin> http://www.mbnet.fi/artikkeli/ajankohtaiset/viikon_ohjelmat/se_mirriton_vaihtoehto_kubuntu_13_04
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OrtOKE -> Se mirritön vaihtoehto – Kubuntu 13.04 - Viikon ohjelmat - MBnet
<elias_a> Mitä? Ei ole vieläkään winblows-fanboyt käyneet haukkumassa? :P
<Sysi> xubuntussa ja lubuntussa ei myöskään ole xmir käytössä
<ronin> kde:hen en kyllä koskissa pitkällä tikullaka, mutta xubuntu vaikutteli ihan siedettävältä
<Paavi2_0> xubuntu on ubuntu-variantiksi kevyt
<Sysi> kde on oikeen kiva mutta saan kaiken tarvittavan xubuntulla vähemmällä konffaamisella
<Paavi2_0> kde on jossain määrin helpompi oppia, jos siirtyy windowsista linux-työpöytään
<Sysi> en oo vielä koskaa nähny yhtä nättiä gtk-työpöytää ku kde on
<Sysi> ja ominaisuuksia on melkeen haitalle asti
<tale> Onko KDE tosiaan helpompi oppia Windows-käyttäjälle? Olen sitä koittanut tyrkyttää, muttei kyllä olla tykätty.
<tale> Itsekään en KDE:stä ole innostunut, se on tarpeettoman futuristinen.
<Kilpuri> [18:28]	Paavi2_0	kde on jossain määrin helpompi oppia, jos siirtyy windowsista linux-työpöytään <--minä en pitänyt paljoa tavaraa Windowsin työpöydällä.
<Kilpuri> Unity oli ia on hyvin selkeä
<Kilpuri> *ja
<lemonade> nojuu, tuskin mikään käyttäjälle on yhtään sen vaikeampi, jos vaan on avoin mieli käyttää jotain muuta kuin Windowssia
<Sysi> mää en kyllä ymmärrä miten kde miljoonine ominaisuuksineen ois helppo omaksua windows-pohjalta
<Sysi> unity ei oo likellekkää niin simppeli ku gnome-shell
<Kilpuri> lemonade:  olin juuri sanomassa, että kunhan nyt on joku työpöytä...
<Max^> ei kai siinä siirtymisessä oo muuta ku ettei kaikki ohjelmat toimi eikä välttämättä laitteetkaan
<pesasa> tale: Futuristinen? Nykypäivää.
<pesasa> Sysi: Ei tartte käyttää miljoonia ominaisuuksia. Hyvin on äiti pärjännyt.
<pesasa> Työpöydän voi laittaa olemaan samanlainen "kuvakeseinä" kuin missä tahansa perinteisessä työpöydässä Win95:n jälkeen, vasemmassa alanurkassa on valikko ja alareunassa aukinaiset ohjelmat. Niin, ja oikeassa alanurkassa kello. Mitä muuta entinen Win-käyttäjä kaipaa? ;-)
<Sysi> pesasa: ilmeisesti ei itse säätänyt sitä semmoiseksi?
<Sysi> ei kyllä minunkaa äiti itse säätäny xfce:ä mutta hyvin samanlainen setuppi eikä tarvinnu koskea muihin kuin paneelin asetuksiin
<pesasa> Nii.
<pesasa> Ne työpöytäkuvakkeen ruksasin tuohon asentoon ja yksöisklikkauksen vaihdoin tuplaklikkaukseksi. En oikeataan muuta.
<Max^> mut kyll se reactos o paras windows korvike ku valmiiksi saavat
<Max^> ei tarvi miettiä onko yhteensopiva ja toimiiko ohjelmat
<Iltsu> hah, mahtaako ikin
<Max^> mahtaakoha toi ubuntun xmir olla yhtä hyvä ku unityn eka versio
<gildean> Max^: paitsi että vähän enemmän vaan hardisbugeja
<Max^> kivaa
<Max^> siihen ei varmaan kannata päivittää ennenku vanhan version tuki loppuu
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-17
<Jeanina> Paikalla ketään joka osais neuvoo, mitä tehdä, kun Windows (käsittääkseni 7) on kaatunut ja ei lähde kone käyntiin. Tilalle haluttais laittaa Ubuntu 12.04 (ei oo uudempaa levyä) ja asennusohjelma sanoo, että ei olis levyllä tarpeeks tilaa (ja väittää, ettei olis nettyhteyttä).. Siis jos joku osais auttaa...
<Jeanina> Eli joku miten sais ohitettua sen windowsin (pa***n)
<ighea> aina voi hulauttaa levyn tyhjäksi
<Jeanina> miten?
<ighea> mutta ihan ensimmäiseksi pitää kyllä kysyä, että miten tämä windows nyt sitten on "kaatunut"?
<Jeanina> ei lähe käyntiin
<ighea> mihin käyntiin lähtö tyssää?
<Jeanina> siihen missä tulee se "windows-logo"
<Jeanina> se jää siihen jumiinn
<ighea> oletko yrittänyt rämpyttää käynnistyksessä F8:a ja siirtyä windowssiin ns. safe moodissa
<Jeanina> ei se anna sitä vaihtoehtoo
<ighea> antaako edes valikkoa?
<Jeanina> tulee vaan "normaali käynnistys" ja "korjaustila" ja se korjaustila ei mee mihinkään, ja normaalikäynnistys menee siihen logoon
<Jeanina> jos laittaa ubuntun levyn asemaan, se käynnistyy, mutta ei siis winukka..
<ighea> windowssin asennusmedialla sitä voisi koittaa vielä pelastaa, mutta jos ainut käytettävissä oleva media on ubuntun asennusmedia niin sitä kai sitten
<ighea> eikö siellä ubuntun asentimessa ole mukamas kohtaa, joka jollain tapaa ilmaisisi, että käytä asennukseen koko levyä tyhjentäen sen sisällöstään
<ighea> mielestäni siellä on killunut jokin tällainen automatiikka
<Jeanina> ei, kun ensin tulee se että "valitse kieli" ja sit seuraavaks tulee se "sinulla pitää olla nämä jutut: väh.4.4Gt levytilaa ja nettiyhteys".. Siitä ei pääse jatkamaan..
<Jeanina> kun noita ei sen asennuslevyn mielestä ole
<Jeanina> ja mistä sen windowssin asennusmedian ees vois saaha?
<Jeanina> kun käyttis oli koneessa kun sen osti (ihan perseestä, kun ei voi ite ees valita käyttöjärjestelmää, minkä haluais)
<ighea> niin siinä ei tainnut tulla edes palautusmedioita mukana vaan ne olisi pitänyt tuottaa itse
<ighea> eikö tuolla levytilasta ja internet-yhteydestä itkevällä näkymällä ole mitään muita kuin paluu-painike?
<Jeanina> ei.. tai siis Takaisin ja Lopeta
<Jeanina> on siellä se "Jatka", mut se on ns. harmaa
<Jeanina> eli sitä ei voi klikata
<ighea> kuulostaa surkealta
<ighea> valitettavasti minusta ei nyt ole suuremmin apua, paras olisi kun etsit paikallisen nörtin hyppysiisi tekemään taikoja sille konehelle
<Jeanina> okei sit toinen juttu
<Jeanina> omassa koneessa on 13.04 ja se asennus tilttas jollain tavalla (sama ongelma, virta poikki kesken asennuksen).. Esim. ääniasetuksia ei enää pääse muokkaamaan, ei tuu enää sitä "päivitysjuttua", mikä ilmottaa kun on jotain päivityksii (en pääse ees avaamaan sitä)..
<Jeanina> eli en pysty mitenkään päivittään sitä..
<Jeanina> mitä mun pitäis sen kanssa tehdä?
<ighea> näkemättä valitettavasti helpoin ratkaisu on uudelleenasennus. Jäikö se siis kesken päivityksen 13.04:en ilman sähkövirtaa?
<Jeanina> jäi
<Jeanina> mutta miten mä saan sen asentumaan uusiks?
<ighea> no jos se kuitenkin käynnistyy kiltisti työpöydälle niin sille voi jotain yrittää tehdä
<ighea> saatko terminaalia auki pääkäyttäjäoikeuksilla?
<Jeanina> saan (kai) koska oon ite pääkäyttäjä ja saan terminaalin auki
<Jeanina> siis se pitää laittaa se passujuttu (en muista ulkoo sitä käskyä)
<ighea> "sudo"-komento on tuttu?
<Jeanina> osaan kirjottaa sudo mut en niitä mitä sen jälkeen tulee .. *nolo*
<ighea> no ensimmäiseksi on hyvä päivittää pakettivarastot ja katsoa, josko ne päivittyvät kivuitta
<ighea> eli taikoa: sudo aptitude update
<Jeanina> sudo: aptitude: komentoa ei löytynyt
<Jeanina> ??
<ighea> älä nyt sano, että se puuttuu vakiona
<ighea> asentaisiko sudo apt-get install aptitude sen mahdollisesti
<Jeanina> emt
<tale> Ubuntuissa ei nykyään automaattisesti asennu aptitude-komento.
<ighea> jos mitään virheilmoitukselta muistuttavaa ei tulvi ruudulle tekstinä, niin tuon jälkeen voit rukoilla tuntemiasi jumalia ja taikoa sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ja toivoa, että hommeli lähtee kivasti ja automaattisesti korjaamaan ja asentamaan vanhaksi jääneitä paketteja
<tale> sudo apt-get update
<Jeanina> ainaki toi alko asentaan
<Jeanina> tale laitetaanko tuo sun komento ton asennuksen jälkeen?
<tale> Jeanina: Ei, vaan sen aptitude jutun sijaan voi komentaa "sudo apt-get update" niin saa tehtyä saman asian.
<tale> Eikä tartte asentaa sitä aptitude-komentoa.
<tale> Jeanina: Katson sinulle vielä miten se koko levy saadaan käytettyä Ubuntun asennukseen. Siinä asentimessa on kohta jossa sen voi valita.
<Jeanina> mä tein sen jo
<tale> Jeanina: Jaa, hyvä sitten.
<Jeanina> tale siis en tän [15:10:23] <tale> Eikä tartte asentaa sitä aptitude-komentoa.
<Jeanina> siis tein tän..*
<Jeanina> [15:10:55] <tale> Jeanina: Katson sinulle vielä miten se koko levy saadaan käytettyä Ubuntun asennukseen. Siinä asentimessa on kohta jossa sen voi valita.  <-- tätä en oo tehny
<tale> Jeanina: Taidamme molemmat ilmaista itseämme epäselvästi.
<Jeanina> :)
<tale> Jeanina: Siihen osaan neuvoa. Toinen kyselyruutu asentimessa antaa valinnan "Tyhjennä levy ja asenna Ubuntu".
<tale> Siinä on myös mahdollista säätää osoita, jos haluaa säilyttää sen Windows-osion. Voi vaikka pienentää sitä ja tehdä tilaa Ubuntulle.
<Jeanina> mutta miten mä pääsen siihen toiseen ruutuun?
<tale> Jeanina: Painamalla Jatka siinä ensimmäisessä.
<Jeanina> sitä ei voi painaa
<tale> Jeanina: No jo on merkillistä. Mikä asennustaltio sinulla on?
<Jeanina> koska "ei oo 4.4Gt tilaa eikä nettiyhteyttä"
<Jeanina> siis tarkotaks versiot?
<tale> Nettiyhteyttä ei tarvita, eikä se kai tuossa vaiheessa vielä tarkista levytilaa.
<Jeanina> sitä minäkin ihmettelin
<Jeanina> kun tuli nuo
<tale> Jeanina: Tarkoitan mitä lukee siinä CD-levyssä, jolta yrität Ubuntua asentaa.
<Jeanina> Ubuntu 12.04
<tale> Samalta minäkin ajelen testikoneessa asennusta.
<Jeanina> hmmm...
<Jeanina> miksihän se "huutaa" mulle siitä että pitäis olla nettiyhteys ja tilaa...
<tale> Jeanina: Onko niissä sitten joku punainen kruksi? Minulla näkyy vihreä V-kirjaimen näköinen merkki.
<Jeanina> on.. tai musta kruksi
<tale> Jeanina: Jos Ubuntun asennin tosiaan jo tuossa vaiheessa tarkistaa levyllä olevan vapaata tilaa vähintään 4,5 GB, ehkä se levy on aivan täynnä. Eli Wintoosan osio on koko levyn kokoinen ja aivan täynnä tiedsotoja.
<Jeanina> miten sitä saa tyhjättyä jos ei pääse ees komentokehotteesseen..?
<tale> Jeanina: Pääset tuosta sitten ohi käynnistämällä sen "Kokeile Ubuntua" kohdan siltä levyltä, ja tyhjentämällä sen Windows-osion. Tai siis poistat koko osion.
<Jeanina> miten mä sen teen?
<tale> Jeanina: Teet kuten neuvoin.
<Jeanina> eli?
<tale> Jeanina: äynnistämällä sen "Kokeile  Ubuntua" kohdan siltä levyltä,
<Jeanina> ja sit?
<tale> Jeanina: Joko näin pian sait sen käyntiin?
<Jeanina> avasin ton koneen jo valmiiks :D
<tale> Jeanina: Etsit sieltä tiedostoselaimen, se pahvikansion näköinen kuvake.
<tale> Kotikansio ehkä nimeltään.
<Jeanina> joo
<tale> Tietokone-sarakkeessa pitäsi näkyä se kiintolevy, sen valkkaat.
<Jeanina> se on tossa heti näkösällä
<Jeanina> mikähän se mahtaa olla englanniks?
<tale> Home folder, ehkä.
<Jeanina> joo mut se kiintolevy
<tale> Ei sillä taida nimeä olla. Kiintolevyn näköinen kuvake.
<tale> Tai "100 Gt disk" tyylinen nimi.
<Jeanina> Compaq ?
<tale> Jeanina: Kato sen ominaisuuksia, pitäisi käydä ilmi mikä se on.
<Jeanina> 102GB used, 634,5GB free
<tale> Jeanina: Tuo lienee levyosio. Sillä olisi se levytilakin vapaana jota tarvitaan.
<Jeanina> tääl on sen nimisii kansioita ku Documents and Settings, ProgramData yms
<Jeanina> joo
<Jeanina> mut miks se "ei löydä"?
<tale> Jeanina: Kuulostaa Windows-levyn tiedostoilta. Eli se minkä haluat tuhota.
<Jeanina> hmmm
<Jeanina> joo
<Jeanina> eli mitä teen?
<tale> Jeanina: Jos nyt haluat kadottaa pysyvästi kaikki ne windows-tiedostot, katon tuon epelin toiminnoista miten sen saa poistettua.
<tale> Sitten on levyllä tilaa johon Ubuntu voi tehdä levyosion.
<Jeanina> juu
<tale> Siis katon tilalla katsot
<Jeanina> nyt tää sanoo että on vapaata tilaa (vaikka en tehny mitään), mutta ei oo tuota nettiyhteyttä muka
<Jeanina> vaikka menee piuha suoraan seinästä koneeseen
<tale> Jeanina: Jos sulla on mokkula, asennin ei osaa sitä käyttää. Sitten kun on asennettu valmiiksi, saa mokkulankin käyttöön.
<Jeanina> mokkula on tässä koneessa
<Jeanina> tossa pöytäkoneessa (missä ongelma) on toi seinästä tuleva johto
<tale> Jeanina: Asennuksen aikana ei tarvita nettiyhteyttä.
<ighea> eri asia sitten saako sitä asennuksen jälkeenkään jos verkkopiiri ei ole tuettu
<Jeanina> aaa.. eipä tarttekaan näemmä
<Jeanina> mutta
<Jeanina> nyt lukee: Asennusohjelma on havainnut, että seuraavilla levyillä on liitettyjä osioita: /dev/sda
<tale> Jeanina: Jos liitit sen Windows-osion, nyt pitää irrottaa se. Eli tehdä unmount. Sieltä ominaisuusvalikosta taas.
<Jeanina> Haluatko asennusohjelman yrittävän näiden levyjen osioiden irrottamista ennen jatkamista? Jos ne jätetään liitetyiksi, näillä levyillä olevia osioita ei voi luoda, poistaa eikä niiden kokoa voi muuttaa. Olemassa oleville osioille saattaa kuitenkin olla mahdollista asentaa.
<Jeanina> Kyllä vai Ei?
<tale> Ne pitää siis irrottaa.
<Jeanina> en mä tehny sille windows-osiolle mitään
<Jeanina> eli valitsen Kyllä?
<tale> Kyllä.
<elias_a> Tuon seuraaminen voisi helpottaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<Jeanina> elias_a en tiedä onko tuosta sitä apua, mitä tässä tartten..
<Jeanina> elikkä nyt mä poistan ton win7?
<Jeanina> vai laitan rinnalle?
<Jeanina> kumpi on viisaampaa?
<tale> Jeanina: Se sinun pitää itse päättää.
<Jeanina> jos mä nyt asennan rinnalle, voinko myöhemmin poistaa tuon winukan?
<tale> Jeanina: Kyllä.
<Jeanina> ok.. teen sit niin
<Jeanina> apua.. nyt pitää varata levytilaa.. mitähän mun nyt tarttee tehä?
<tale> Jeanina: Oletusarvot on yleensä ihan jees.
<tale> Jeanina: Eli jos sinulla ei ole omaa näkemystä asiasta, annat sen asennusohjelman päättää.
<Jeanina> juu
<Jeanina> sit vielä se yks juttu.. Miten ihmeessä mä saan mun omaan koneeseen ne äänijutut takasin (ei kuulu ääniä ollenkaan).. Täs on se 13.04
<tale> Jeanina: Katsot ääniasetuksista äänet päälle ja äänenvoimakkuutta tarpeeksi.
<tale> Jeanina: Eli jos sinulla ei ole omaa näkemystä asiasta, annat sen asennusohjelman päättää.
<Jeanina> [15:46:41] <tale> Jeanina: Katsot ääniasetuksista äänet päälle ja äänenvoimakkuutta tarpeeksi. <--- ei pysty laittamaan...
<Jeanina> ja sit tää toinenkin murheenkryyni ei toimi :(
<Jeanina> väittää että ei ole internetyhteyttä
<tale> Jeanina: Mikä siinä on Ethernet-korttina? Katso komennolla: lspci | grep -i eth
<tale> Jeanina: Katso myös johto on kunnolla kiinni molemmissa päissä ja linkkivalo palaa.
<Jeanina> eiku sain sen toimimaan, pistin toisen johdon :D
<Jeanina> mutta ei mun omassa koneessa (tässä läppärissä) pysty noita ääniasetuksia ees säätään
<gildean> Jeanina: varmaan alsa ilman pulseaudiota sitten käytössä, pystyykö voluumeja säätämään jos komennat terminaalissa: alsamixer
<Jeanina> mitenköhän tota säädetään...?
<Jeanina> kyllä noita pystyy säätämään mutta ei sillä oo vaikutusta.. jostain syystä ei oo olemassa ees laitetta, joka "toistais" ääntä.. hassua sinänsä, että ennen 13.04 päivitystä sellanen oli...
<hiippariX> tää on "hieman" muuttunu
<hiippariX> aikasempaan oli ubuntu 10.10 ja siitä suoraan loikkaus 13.04
<kone> #nojakki@IRCnet
<kone> join #nojakki
<kone> join #nojakki@IRCnet
<kone> exit
<kone> join #ircnet
<Tm_T> kone: mitä irc-asiakasohjelmaa käytät?
<ninnnu> kokeileppa mielummin /connect irc.cc.tut.fi
<ninnnu> ja sitten /join #nojakki
<kone> kiitti
<heikki> oon asennellu vähän nihkeesti ubuntuun suhtautuvaan läppäriin 12.04:ää ja 13.04:ää, asennus onnistui lopulta kun oli biossista secureboot pois päältä, mutta asennuksen jälkeen bootti jää aina kohtaan "loading initial ramdisk"
<heikki> omituista kun tikulta boottaus toimii hienosti
<heikki> ideoita?
<tale> heikki: Mikä läppäri se on?
<heikki> asus a55v lukee
<tale> heikki: Onko se joku tämmöinen? http://www.yumapk.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-13-04-on-asus-a55vd-ah71.html
<heikki> toi ei ole mikään chromebook
<tale> heikki: Onko siinä UEFI? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vW2T5I -> UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<heikki> joo tosta taitaa olla kyse kun secureboot oli ongelma aluksi
<heikki> ei bootannut liveltä ennen kuin disabloin securebootin biossista
<heikki> pitääpä lukea tota
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-19
<Echramath> Mää tahtoisin tietää kenen logiikalla joku ilmastointiritilä on se nappi mistä tapahtuu kaikki?
<tale> Echramath: Eikös ainakin kaikissa elokuvissa oteta se ilmastointiritilä pois ja ryömitään ilmastointikanavan kautta pelastamaan maailma?
<Echramath> Luultavasti, luultavasti.
<Echramath> Mutta tää Thunderbirdin starttivalikko...
<pesasa> Echramath: Jos haet vaikka Googlen kuvahaulla sanoilla "menu" ja "icon", niin saat listan kuvakkeita, jotka kuvaavat valikkolistaa. Oliko tuollainen tarkoittamasi ilmastointiritilä?
<elias_a> Mikä ihmeen ritilä? :O
<elias_a> Näyttäkääs mulle sellainen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-20
<gildean> chromen valikkonappia kutsutaan nimellä hotdog-nappi
<gildean> ei mulla muuta
<anacron> :-D
<pesasa> Mä en kyllä tiedä, mikä on Thunderbirdin starttivalikko. Ei mulla ainakaan ole sellaista.
<pesasa> elias_a: Jotain tollasia menu-ikoneita kai tarkoitettiin: https://cdn3.iconfinder.com/data/icons/eightyshades/512/45_Menu-128.png
<pesasa> Tyylitelty valikkoluettelo kai kuvassa.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/e533cedd65acf0d2ecf6c6475626f4c4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/he1yv6 -> e533cedd65acf0d2ecf6c6475626f4c4.png
<Kilpuri> Tossa ei ainakaan ole mitään hormia ja toi ei ole käytössä, siis toi on se ihan eka aloitus.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-21
<soulman63> ubuntu palvelin jossa apache asennettuna, nyt haluttaisiin lisätä siihen SLL, kaupalliset sertifikaatit on olemassa (muotoa  domain.jtkn.crt ja gd_bundle.crt) )joita halutaan käyttää, ssh on jo aiemmin konffattu; onko tähän jotain newbie ohjetta
<soulman63> hups ssl ilmeisesti
<soulman63> syy miksi kaupalliset sertit; clientit eivät hyväksy itse allekirjoitettuja
<gildean> soulman63: http://linux.fi/wiki/Apache_ja_HTTPS
<gildean> tosta käyttöönotto kohasta etiäpäin
<soulman63> ookke, jumiuduin tähän ohjeeseen (jossa sertti tehdään itse) http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/ssl-salaus_apaceen
<soulman63> tuo kohta vähän ihmetyttää, mun molemmat avaimet ovat .crt    "SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/apache2/ssl/apache.key"
<soulman63> edellisessä palvelimessa homma meni klik-klik, rip mac mini 2009-2013
<soulman63> eilen kilahti kovalevy.. onneksi on tuo jo valmiiksi rakennettu rauta ubuntuineen, Atom passiivijäähyllä ja kahdella SSD:llä RAIDattuna
<gildean> oiskohan että ne on nimenny .pem:n .crt:ksi, yleensä .crt sisältää vaan julkisen avaimen ja .key sisältää privaatin, mutta .pem:iin ne voi tunkea molemmat
<gildean> jos avaat niitä tiedostoja tekstieditorilla niin onko niissä useempi avain vai vaan yks?
<soulman63> ostin kun sain halvalla, siis se sertti
<soulman63> tuossa bundlessa lukee tietoja: Varmistaa etätietokoneen identiteetin Varmistaa henkilöllisyyden etätietokoneelle, Suojata sähköpostiviestejä, Varmistaa, että ohjelmisto tuli sen julkaisijalta, Suojata ohjelman muokkaukselta julkaisun jälkeen, Kaikki myöntämiskäytännöt
<soulman63> sieltä (godaddy) saa ladattua eri tarkoituksiin, tuo lataus on apachea varten
<Max^> eikös se yks joku tarjonnu iha toimivia ilmaisia myös
<soulman63> edellinen lataus oli siihen omenaan,
<soulman63> maksoi muutaman kympin viiden vuoden paketti.. puhelimen client ei hyväksynyt itse tehtyä.. own cloudia pyöritellään
<soulman63> voi olla että joku ilmainenkin olis kelvannut
<soulman63> no joo.. olihan täällä tämmöinenkin http://support.godaddy.com/help/article/5238/installing-an-ssl-certificate-in-apache
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Yi6MJk -> Installing an SSL Certificate in Apache | Go Daddy Help | Go Daddy Support
<soulman63> enköhän pärjää tuolla
<soulman63> pikkasen ihmetyttää ettei tuo rauta kamalasti tykitä, ei siinä tietty ole kovasti muistia (2 Gb) ja prossukin 2x1.6.. mutta kuitenkin SSD -levyt
<soulman63> en tiiä teinkö raidin oikein, ei ainakaan mitään virheitä ilmoitellut ja ne ohjeet oli kyllä selkeät
<Sysi> atomit on aika hitaita
<soulman63> http://www.cartft.com/catalog/il/1069   tuollainen rauta
<soulman63> pakko ajaa koppa auki kun ostin liian tiiviin kotelon, tyhjäkäyntilämmötkin 50 asteen luokkaa jos koppa kiinni
<gildean> luulis sen kestävän reilusti enemmänkin lämpöä ongelmitta
<Sysi> joku hiljaa pyörivä tuuletin siihen koppaan?
<Sysi> n270 on yhdellä ytimellä, toinen on virtuaalinen
<Sysi> ja on aika hidas prossu, mulla on yhdessä miniläppärissä ja se on hidas
<Max^> paljon paremmalta kuulostaa ku monet amd romut
<Max^> tosin hyvä se amd on jos ei maksa mitään mut en kyll ostais ikinä
<Sysi> onhan siinä parempi watti/teho mutta n270 on sen verran vanhaki että alkaa tuntua
<Sysi> siis jos se mac mini oli vaikka core2duo niin tuo on huomattavasti hitaampi
<Max^> kivempi oli se apple ku niillä oli omat prosessorit
<Sysi> ne oli motorolan valmsitamat
<jjo> juu, kyl muillakin oli ppc-arkkitehtuuri käytössä kuin applella, mutta ei ollenkaan niin laajassa mittakaavassa
<Max^> mitähä varte amdllä ei oo halpamalleja ollenkaan
<Max^> inteliltäki saa alle 50€ jotai malleja
<gildean> n270 on kyllä huomattavan hidas prossu, joku matalatehonen i3 pieksee sen laskentatehossa per watti aika reilusti
<tasata> jjo: Tuolla kaapissa on yksi Eyetechin (RIP) valmistama AmigaOne 750 G3 kone. Niitä tuskin muutamaa tuhatta enempää on myyty joten pieni on mittakaava. Pitäisi oikeastaan koittaa toimiiko se vielä. Projektia viikonlopuksi.
<soulman63> vieläkin ssl -ongelmissa.. siis domainin siirto kyseessä ja ssl-suojausavaimet olivat OsX:ssä joka on nyt kuollut. Ymmärrän ohjeista että tarvitsen varsinaisen sertifikaatin, siihen liittyvän bundle-avaimen, lisäksi pitää olla henkilökohtainen avain joka on luotu tilausta tehdessä silloisella serverillä. no sehän jäi siihen kuolleeseen serveriin.. kyseinen avain on olemassa siinä hash -muodossa. Voinko tehdä uude
<soulman63> puretun henk.koht avaimen jotenkin oikeaan muotoon (pitäisikö sen olla .pem)?
<soulman63> nuo kaksi kaupallista avainta ovat .crt joista toinen on domain.jtkn.crt ja toinen gd_bundle.crt
<soulman63>  tuo "request" avain on kaiketi se julkinen avain mihin viitataan, ainakin jos syötän sen niin sillä koodilla tulee domainin tiedot, mutta millä tuo koodi muunnetaan .pem muotoon?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-22
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ClamAV
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CQxDU0 -> 3x39 ClamAV - Viikon VALO #143 | Viikon VALO
<Max^> aika turhia noi virustorjunnat ku ei ne ikinä löydä mitään
<Max^> tai en vissii vaa osaa ladata viruksia :|
<tale> Max^: Kyllä tuota kirjoittaessani löysin virustutkijoiden sivuja, joilta sai ladata viruksia. Valikoimaakin oli.
<tale> Kieltämättä siinä olisi markkinarakoa, eli myydä virustorjuntaohjelmaa jonka mukana asentuu samalla liuta viruksia, jotta ohjelmalle on heti käyttöä.
<tale> Poliisiviruksen ainakin voisi automaattisesti asentaa kaupan päälle.
<Max^> joskus oli jopa päivittämätön windows xp mut ei siihenkää tulli mitään
<Max^> vaatii varmaan että tekee jotai itse että niitä tulee
<tale> Poliisiviruksen saa käyttämällä vanhaa java runtimea, ja käymällä sivuilla joissa kolmansien osapuolelten mainosbannereita. Niitä kriminaalit ostaa ja levittää viruksia.
<kirvesAxe> ja ottaa ABP:n pois päältä
<Sysi> kaupalliset virustorjunnat antaa sentään false positiveja
<Max^> hyi välkkyviä mainoksia
<Sysi> kolme matoakohan löytyi uudelta konelta joka ei ollu koskaan ollu netissä
<Max^> mihi sitä javaa nykyään selaimessa tarvii.. ite en oo asentanu koskaan sellasta
<Max^> pitäsköhän tota kubuntua kokeilla joskus jos toimis tässä
<ninnnu> jos on yhtään kompetentti virus niin ei sitä löydä oikein millään virustorjunnalla ku jokaisella uhrilla on uniikki binääri
<Sysi> eikös nää pätevämmät osaa hakea heuristisesti nuoki?
<Sysi> f-secure kaverin koneella joskus valitteli piraattipelistä kun kirjoteltiin muistiin hassuuksia
<ninnnu> ehkä, mutta sitten saadaan myös niitä false positiveja ja sitten on Msexcel hukassa
<Max^> kannattaakohan tähä 1155 kantaan enää hommata uusia osia vai pitäskö uusia taas kokonaan
<ninnnu> kyllä tässä joku tutkija on ny yrittäny kasailla jotai exploit-käyttöön perustuvaa skanneria joka hutkii että onko binäärissä jotain mikä viittais tunnetun exploitin Y:n hyödyntämiseen
<elias_a> ninnnu: Pystytkö kertomaan kuka?
<ninnnu> slashdotissa oli juttu joku kuukaus sit
<ninnnu> nyt ei kyl löydä sitä uutista
<ninnnu> elias_a: http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/05/24/2242256/scanner-identifies-malware-strains-could-be-future-of-av
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KcX5GE -> Scanner Identifies Malware Strains, Could Be Future of AV - Slashdot
<Max^> ei se poliisivirus kyll taida kovin ihmeellinen olla.. http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002577.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pTuNRF -> On "FBI" "Ransomware" and Macs - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
<Max^> varmaan joku selain mikä vaa o lukittu jotenki
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-15
<tabasko_> kellään kokemusta miten domainit joissa on ääkkösiä konffataan? :)
<ninnnu> xn--..
<ansa> whois ääkköset.fi näyttää helposti tuon idn-formaatin, sitä käytetään sitten käytännössä kaikkialla
<sippis_> tosta: http://mct.verisign-grs.com/
<tabasko_> kiitokset kaikille :)
<sippis_> win 18
<sippis_> ..miten aian tälle kanavalle
<ninnnu> alt-i
<pesasa> Ja aina sinä. :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-16
<Antti> Saisikos täältä apua?
<Antti> Minulla on tuossa asennettuna xubuntu 11.04 ja haluaisin päivittää sen uusimpaan. Ennen sain sen toimimaan että se päivitti versio kerrallaan ja nyt se sanoo että: "Fetching upgrade failed. There may be a network problem."
<tale> Antti: Tuo pitänee päivittää versio kerrallaan, eli 11.10, 12.04 aluksi. Sitten voi päivittää 14.04.
<Antti> Joo mutta kun se ei anna minun asentaa 11.10 ollenkaan.
<tale> Antti: Mutta 11.10 ei ole enää saatavilla asennuspalvelimelta, se pitäisi noutaa Ubuntun arkistosta, eli hieman hankalaa. Ja joka tapauksessa työlästä päivittää versio kerrallaan.
<Antti> Levyjen tuhlaus yhteiskunta...
<tale> Parempi tapa on uusioiva asennus, sitä neuvotaan tässä: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_p%C3%A4ivitys
<tale> Antti: Sinun olisi pitänyt se 11.04 päivittää ennen kuin sen tuki loppui, eli viimeistään tammikuussa 2012.
<Antti> Siis ei ole varmaa puolta vuottakaan aikaa kun sain tolla 11.04 levyllä päivitettyä 11.10 ja niin edelleen
<tale> Antti: No voi olla etten tiedä tarkkaan milloin 11.04 tuki loppui, mutta nyt se ei enää ole tuettu.
<Antti> Mä oon tasan tarkalleen kaksi levyä käyttänyt että sain lubuntun ja xubuntun levylle. Ja jos ollaan niin tehty ettei pysty vanhasta uuteen päivittämättä ilman uutta levyä niin on jo aikamoista tuhlaamista.
<tale> Antti: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<tale> Antti: Mistä uudesta levystä nyt on kyse?
<Antti> Siitä että mun pitää polttaa uudelle levylle uudestaan xubuntu mutta vaan uusin versio
<tale> Antti: Miksi niin olisi pakko tehdä?
<Antti> Onko toista keinoa sitten?
<Antti> usb tikkuja ei ole käytettävissä
<tale> Antti: Tossa yllä selitin kaksi tapaa millä sen päivityksen teet. Toinen niistä ei tarvitse uusien levyjen polttamista.
<Antti> Mites noudan tuon 11.10? jollain sudo apt-get komennolla?
<tale> Antti: En nouda sitä lainkaan. Päivität sen nykyisen ubuntusi versioon 11.10 siten kuin normaalistikin päivitetään, ja old-releases.ubuntu.com sisältää vielä sen 11.10 pakettivaraston.
<Antti> Mites minä sen 11.10 päivitän kun update manager ei anna?
<tale> Antti: Mitä se sanoo kun ei anna?
<Antti> "Fetching upgrade failed. There may be a network problem."
<tale> Antti: Oletko pistänyt pakettivarastoksi tuon old-releases?
<Antti> Anteeksi en ole vielä niin hyvä että osaisin laittaa pakettivaraston
<tale> Antti: Millain sitten aikaisemmin olet päivittänyt? Kirjoitit päivittäneesi montakin ubuntua jo.
<Antti> Samalla tavalla että ensin 11.10 ja siitä sitten eteenpäin tää on ekaa kertaa kun tää väittää tälläisesta
<tale> Antti: Vähemmällä vaivalla pääsisit kun tekisit tuon uusioivan asennuksen. Siihen tosin tarvitset 11.04 asennustaltion, eli joudut sen yhden DVD:n tai CD:n verran noutamaan ja kirjoittamaan rompulle.
<Antti> Enkö voi jotenkin määrittää mistä minä lataan ne asennustiedostot että saisin sen 11.10?
<tale> Antti: Voit toki, mutta sanoit ettet osaa tehdä sitä.
<tale> Antti: Se tehdään siinä update managerissa, vai mikä se oli 11.04 ubuntussa, en muista.
<Antti> En osaakkaan mutta oppia osaan, jos olisi ohjeita?
<tale> Antti: Jos et kekkaa mikä ohjelma se on, muokkaa tiedostoa /etc/apt/sources.list .
<Antti> Tässä kun painoi settings update managerissa
<tale> Antti: Itse asiassa epäilen siinä samassa ohjelmassa jolla olet päivitystä yrittänyt, on välilehti jossa pääsee kirjoittamaam mitkä on käytettävät pakettivarastot.
<Antti> niin täällä on software sourses ikkuna aukesi
<Antti> Ubuntu software ja täältä pystyy määrittämään download from: (nyk. Server for suomi)
<tale> Antti: Ota kopio kaikista tiedostoistasi nyt, ennen kuin hajotat kaiken.
<Antti> Eihän täsä mitään tiedostoja ole yhtään
<tale> Antti: Minun kärsivällisyyteni ei riitä neuvomaan sinulle kohta kohdalta miten päivitä, koska 11.10 jälkeen tulee vielä 12.04 ja 14.04.
<Antti> muutama päivä vasta asensin
<mjr> joo ei tässä kannata lähtä perse edellä puuhun
<mjr> jos haluat uusimman niin asennat sen, noin vanhan päivittely ei vaan ole vaivan arvoista
<mjr> jos et tykkää tuhlata levyjä, hankit sen usb-tikun
<Antti> No kyllä tämä tästä ilman levyjä ja mitään uutta mennään pisimmän reitin kautta kuhan ei tarvitse rahaa käyttää
<mjr> mene sitten mutta kuulostaa aika trollaukselta moiseen ohjeiden vaatiminen
<Mikaela> Tarkoittaako se siis Ubuntu Archiven käyttämistä sources.list:issä ja toimiiko se jakelupäivitys siihen tarkoitukseen?
<Antti> mjr en minä trollaa. Vahvasti uskon että on tapa jolla päivittää vanhasta uuteen ilman uusia levyjä. Eikös ubuntu ole yksi ympäristöystävällinen käyttöjärjestelmä?
<tale> Antti: Lainaa kirjastosta 14.04 ubuntu levyllä. Palautat sen sitten kirjastoon kun olet asentanut.
<Antti> Totta tuokin. Odottaa että tulee ensin kirjastoon. Se on vasta hankinta listalla.
<mjr> on tapa, mut puolestani saat itse nähdä sen vaivan
<tale> Antti: Missä kirjastossa 14.04 on vasta tulossa?
<mjr> (ympäristöystävällisyys ei taida olla mikään määrittelevä ominaisuus)
<Antti> Turun pääkirjastoon
<tale> Antti: Lainaa sieltä 12.04. silläkin pääset paljon vähemmällä vaivalla kun vain yksi päivitys 12.04 -> 14.04.
<Antti> Niin tai tuhlaan sitten sen yhden levyn että saan sen koska Xubuntua tarvitsen
<tale> Antti: Osta RW -levy, niin voit käyttää sitä yhtä samaa levyä monta kertaa.
<Antti> Pitää katsoa. no parempi se hommata uus levy ja heittää toi 11.04 roskiin ja laittaa xubuntu 14.04 nii jatkossa helpompi sitten päivittää kun sillä on tukea kauemmin
<pesasa> >https://www.vaskikirjastot.fi/web/arena/results?p_p_state=normal&p_p_lifecycle=1&p_p_action=1&p_p_id=crDetailWicket_WAR_arenaportlets&p_p_col_count=4&p_p_col_id=column-1&p_p_col_pos=3&p_p_mode=view&back_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.vaskikirjastot.fi%2Fweb%2Farena%2Fsearch%3Fp_p_id%3DsearchResult_WAR_arenaportlets%26p_p_lifecycle%3D1%26p_p_state%3Dnormal%26p_p_mode%3Dview%26p_p_col_id%3Dcolumn-1%26p_p_col_pos%3D3%26p_p_col_count%3D4% ...
<pesasa> ... 26facet_queries%3D%26search_item_no%3D1%26sort_advice%3Dfield%253DpublicationYear_sort%2526direction%253DDescending%26arena_member_id%3D28964362%26agency_name%3DAFI000022%26search_type%3Dsolr%26search_query%3Dubuntu&facet_queries=&search_item_no=1&sort_advice=field%3DpublicationYear_sort%26direction%3DDescending&search_type=solr&search_query=ubuntu&arena_member_id=28964362&search_item_id=2988838&agency_name=AFI000022
<pesasa> Ohoh. Onpas kauhea urli.
<pesasa> http://dy.fi/5hl
<pesasa> Eli löytyy kyllä Turun kirjastoista. Pääkirjaston kohdalla lukee jostain syystä "ordered".
<Antti> Joo mutta kun se on se että se on Ubuntu kun tarpeessa ja käytössä on Xubuntu
<pesasa> Ilpoisissa, Pansiossa ja Vasaramäessä sen sijaan on "available".
<FrozenZia> Voi voi -- sit jos se Antti tulee takaisin, niin vois sanoa sille, että pitää vaan muokata /etc/apt/sources.list niin, että esim. archive.ubuntu.com:n tilalle (vai mitä siellä onkaan nyt) tulee old-releases.ubuntu.com
<FrozenZia> Tällaisen linkin avulla oon tehnyt vastaavaa muutama viikko takaperin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mikaela> FrozenZia: Taisin mainita tuon, mutta se oli kysymys siitä toimiiko tuo.
<FrozenZia> Oli siinä vielä yksi "kikka" kun do-release-upgrade ei suostunut käynnistymään. Piti vähän "juksata" sitä.
<Mikaela> Millainen?
<FrozenZia> Mikaela: ah, ok - en ylitarkkaan lukenut tuota aikaisempaa keskustelua...
<Mikaela> Se taisi jäädä tuon muun keskustelun sekaan eikä kukaan muukaan kommentoinut sitä.
<FrozenZia> Jossain päin /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade oli nelisen riviä koodia, jossa se tarkistaa, onko nykyinen softa enää tuettua.
<FrozenZia> Kun ei ole, niin se antaa muistaakseni virheilmon ja lopettaa.
<Mikaela> Ok
<FrozenZia> Piti vaan kommentoida ne rivit pois, ei sen kummoisempaa.
<Mikaela> Onko sitä siellä nykyään vai onko se tuo "120   # make sure to inform the user if his distro is no longer supported" juttu?
<FrozenZia> Mikaela: tuo kuulostaa oikealta - en voi nyt tarkistaa tästä mun nykyisestä koneesta.
<Mikaela>  http://paste.progval.net/show/1131/
<FrozenZia> Jep, näyttääkin tutulta.
<Mikaela> :)
 * Mikaela muistaa tuon sitten jos joskus tulee tarve.
<Mikaela> Nuo dollarit muuten tulivat Vimistä, joka on laitettu näyttämään rivinvaiihdot.
<FrozenZia> Ah, en mä itseasiassa ees huomannu. Tai joo, vähän ihmettelin tossa ton "is not None:$":n kohdalla...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-17
<svkoskin> Hei, mitenhän pitäisi menetellä nykyisen Intelin raidin (Z97-piirisarjalla) kanssa koneessa, jossa on W8 ja U14.04
<svkoskin> Käyttislevy on siis raidin ulkopuolella ja nyt olisi tarkoitus lisätä 2x3 teran raid0-pakka ja luoda sille esim. 4 teran ext4-osio. Se vaan näkyy toistaiseksi ubuntussa kahtena fyysisenä levynä, windowsissa kyllä yhtenä
<svkoskin> md ei varmaankaan ole vaihtoehto, koska tuonne pitäisi saada esim. teran ntfs-osiokin vielä
<svkoskin> tarvetta bootata pakalta ei siis ole, sitä käytettäisiin ihan vaan työtiedostoille
<svkoskin> suunnilleen tällainen setup siis kyseessä https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t35.0-12/10636458_10204152457745393_2683736771848602815_o.jpg?oh=7fe19a30b885f66073ebe37e16181b58&oe=541BE452&__gda__=1411122301_af10ed02a51b539a7ed7d7b171193e97
<tale> svkoskin: Onko siis niin, että Ubuntussa tuo RAID-järjestely ei näy, Ubuntu näyttää ne kaksi fyysistä levyä jotka siellä oikeastikin on?
<svkoskin> tale: juuri näin
<tale> svkoskin: Jos Ubuntussa ei ole ajuria tolle piirisarjalle, homma ei onnistu.
<tale> svkoskin: Jostain sun täytyy se ajuri saada ekaksi.
<svkoskin> pitäiskö /dev/mapperissa näkyä asioita, jos ajuri on olemassa ja ladattu
<tale> svkoskin: Google löysi ekaksi tulokseksi tämän: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2213456
<svkoskin> varmaan man dmraid olis ihan hyvä kahlata kunhan tässä ehti
<svkoskin> kas, no entry
<svkoskin> mihin auttaa jos asentaa sen paketin
<svkoskin> joo, dmraid asentamalla volume ilmestyi näkyviin /dev/mapperin alle mutta parted onnittelee bugin löytämisestä ja kaatuu, jos sitä yrittää kosketella :)
<jazu> ilmainen shelli irkkausta varten: http://doomilaakso.net/shell.html
<ninnnu> hyi teamspeak
<Tm_T> jazu: spammaus on vähän inhaa jopa irkissä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-18
<elias_a> Mitkä muut softat kuin xawtv mahdollistavat telkkarikortilta katselemisen?
<elias_a> Yksi Debia-nisti manaa xawtv:n toimimattomuutta ja tajusin, että en ole koskaan käyttänyt kuin Xawtv:tä. Mulla se on aina toiminut.
<pesasa> Digi- vai analogi?
<pesasa> Xawtv:tä käytin itsekin analogiaikana.
<pesasa> Kaffeine ja Vlc varmaan ainakin osaavat.
<elias_a> Analogi ja tarkemmin sanoen keksittiin jo VLC.
<pesasa> Vlc on oikea sveitsinlinkkari.
<elias_a> Kyse on tv-kortin video-inputin debuggaamisesta.
<crope> elias_a: analog inputtiin vaikka Cheese tai VLC. VLC on yks harvoja joilla voi katella digiTV
<crope> kuulosti kyllä hullulta xawtv & TV, ku ollu jo kuitenki rapeat 10 vuotta digitv
<Mirv> me-tv:llä mä olen digitv:t katsonut
<Mirv> syytä tosin olla debianin/ubuntun versio jonka joskus sain tunkattua ~toimivaksi https://packages.qa.debian.org/m/me-tv.html
<Mirv> ...ja ubuntu-kanavalla näin varmaan onkin
<Mikaela> Oletan, että tähtäsit #debian-fi:lle OFTC:ssä, koska siellä näytti olevan digitvtä aiemmin tänään. Me-TV:tä minäkin olen käyttänyt.
<elias_a> crope: No katsos kun tässä on kyse BT878-pohjaisesta videovalvontakortista.
<elias_a> crope: Teknisesti se näkyy samanlaisena kuin analoginen töllö.
<crope> elias_a: noniin, totta mä sen viimein tajusin. mutta xawtv käyttäminen telkkarin katseluun nykypäivänä ei oikeen sovi
<crope> oon kuitenki koodannu valtaosan nykyisestä tv rajapinnasta
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-19
<elias_a> crope: Ok.
<Kantonen> Mitä tekee dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ?
<inz> Kantonen, kuulostaa kryptatulta swapilta
<Kantonen> Niin ymmärsin googlen perusteella, mutta en löytänyt selviä ohjeita sen korjaamiseksi
<inz> Kantonen, miten korjaamiseksi?
<Kantonen> Niin, että tuo vika poistuisi
<inz> mikä vika?
<Kantonen> Niin, että tuo teksti poistuisi näytöltä
<inz> Kerrotko vähän tarkemmin, mikä teksti on näytöllä ja miksi haluat sen pois?
<marko__> mikä tiedosto pitää asetuksen sisällään tosta lepotilaan siirtymisestä kun kaneettavan akku huutaa viimesiään. pitäs päästä muokkaamaan arvoa vähemmäksi ettei katkee virrat kun akku kerkee kuluu loppuun
<marko__> tubutin sammuu nytten liian hitaasti eli akku kerkee loppuu totaalisesti ennen lepotilaan siirtymistä. apuvaaaaaaaa
<marko__> APUVAAAAAAAA!!!! Auttakaaa
<Echramath> No?
<marko__> miten saan tän kannettavan menee aikasemmin lepotilaan ettei akku kerkee loppua
<Echramath> Eikun ilmeisesti liittyy edelliseen...
<marko__> joo
<gumrak> eikös noiden kaikkien pitänyt saada jo kenkää Nokialta?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-20
<czr> ungh. tyhmä kysymys. jos on UEFI-systeemi missä on CSM-disabloitu (no legacy) niin miten saan 14.04 server asennuksen tehtyä? ilmeisesti server-14.04.1-isolla ei ole ainakaan noita UEFI:n käyttämiä polkuja (/EFI/boot/...).
<tale> czr: Ubuntu 14.04 pitäisi tukea UEFI:a ja asennuksen onnistua kyllä. Oletko tehnyt siten kuin Ubuntun wiki neuvoo UEFI-asennuksissa?
<czr> olen lukenu nyt aika paljon. fakta on se et jos kone on puhtaassa EFI-moodissa niin asennus-cd ei tule edes valittavaksi. asennusmediana siis server-variantti
<czr> tietty voisin kokeilla desktop-isoa mut se nyt ois vain väärin
<tale> Saahan sillä Desktop-DVD:llä asennettu palvelimenkin.
<tale> Poistaa työpöytäympäristön ja muut turhat asennuksen jälkeen.
<czr> ...
<czr> tiedän että voisin asentaa myös legacy-moodissa ja korjata käsin sen jälkeen
<czr> mut pointti on saada toimimaan asiat modernisti nyt, silleen et se prosessi on toistettavissa.
<tale> czr: Mikä kohta siinä Wikin ohjeessa sitten ei toimi?
<tale> Vai puuttuuko siitä serverasennuksesta UEFI-tuki kokonaan?
<czr> veikkaisin jälkimmäistä
<czr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/ tällä yritin viimeksi
<czr> mut eipä toi mitään auta kun alkuperäisessä isossa ei ole efi:n tarvitsemia tiedostoja :-)
<pesasa_> Eikö niitä voi kopsata vaikka sieltä desktop-asennuslevyltä? (Mitään asiasta tietämättä kommentoin.)
<czr> en tiedä.
<czr> tuntuu vain hieman hassulta ettei server.iso asennus serveriin :-)
<pesasa> Jep. Itse joskus kopsin jotain efi-juttuja tikulle, kun koetin bootata Win-tablettia. Siinä oli jotenkin ongelmana uefin ja 32-bittisyyden yhdistelmä.
<czr> joo, ubuntun image pitää olla 64-bit jotta se yleensäkin ilmeisesti asentuu uefin kanssa
<czr> mut se ei ole ongelma tässä kohtaa
<czr> noni, pääsin vähän syvemmälle. näyttäis siltä ettei myöskään desktop iso tule buuttaamaan puhtaassa EFI:ssä
<czr> ellei firmiksessä ole erityinen supportti legacylle päälle
<czr> ISO:ista puuttuu EFI El Torito -entry kokonaan
<czr> meh. usb-creatoring kanssa myös no-go.
<czr> hauskaa sinänsä et imageilla on kyllä efi.img yms, mutta niihin ei voi mitenkään päästä järkevästi firmiksen puolelta kun puuttuu toi el-torito-linkki
<czr> mistähän voisin etsiä sitä komentoriviä millä noi release-isot koostetaan?
<czr> haaaa!
<czr> 14.04 server imagessa on myös EFI eltorito!
<czr> 14.04.1 imageissa ei
<czr> katotaas
<czr> (jos joku erehtyy tuota joskus googlella hakemaan, niin avainsana on dumpet -komento, jolla voi katsoa mitä el-torito -osia iso:ssa on)
<czr> heh, ja seuraava ongelma :-)
<czr> intelin RSTe käytössä, mdadm tukee layouttia suoraan, raid1. asennuksen aikana oli /proc/mdstat ja siellä meni rebuild, ekan buutin jälkeen ei. ilmeisesti kuvittelee että haluaisin käyttää dmraid:ia. eh.
<puhuri> Mikäköhän nyt en osaa kun HP Elitebook 840 sanoo, että ei löydä buuttaavaa mediaa
<puhuri> vaikka grub-install /dev/sda ja sama /dev/sdb:lle asennetun koneen chrootista ei palauta mitään virheitä
<puhuri> (eli live-usb:ltä bootattu ja mountattu). Sekä legacy, hybridi että uefi sama tulos
<puhuri> toimii siis tikulta buutattuna ok, mutta ei omalta levyltään mitenkään lähde boottaamaan :-(
<puhuri> ja kaikki secure/fastboot optiot on biosista disabloitu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<czr> grub-install kuulostaa kyl legacy-bootilta
<czr> tosin itse lähinnä yritin tuos aiemmin saada UEFI-pure systeemiä asennettua. 14.04.1 imaget ei sisältäny uefi el toritoa niin ei buutannu koskaan
<czr> nyt taistelen intel amt:n kanssa
<puhuri> legacya tavoittelenkin kun ei ole tarvetta dualbootille
<puhuri> kun keinot loppuu, nikn konstit alkaa: grub-install /dev/sdd eli grub usb-tikulle, jolla buuttaus menee sujuvasti
<puhuri> pitää ehkä asentaa se muutamalle toisellekin tikulle, niin on hukattavaksi :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-21
<Echramath> Onko kukaan kuullut pystyykö androidpuhelimen lyömään Flash Playeriin weppikameraksi?
<elias_a_> Eipäs ole tullut kokeiltua moista.
<Echramath> Höh, pitääkö tässä nyt ehdon tahdon hankkia toinen huono kamera...
<elias_a_> No etkös voi koittaa?
<elias_a_> Mulla ei ole anteroa, että voisin koittaa.
<elias_a_> Tai on puolison antero, mutta sen herättäminen päiväunilta on riskaabelia ;-)
<elias_a_> Jaa. Tuolta se heräsi. Odotas.
<elias_a_> Echramath: Ei toimi suoraan, mutta koitapa tätä: http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-use-your-android-as-a-webcam/
<elias_a_> Vastuuvapauslauseke: todennäköisesti ei toimi Ubuntussa.
<elias_a_> Echramath: Vielä lupaavampi: http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/
<elias_a_> Tuo taas todennäköisesti toimii... :)
<Echramath> Tsekkaillaanpas...
<Echramath> On tuossa totta puhuakseen yksi winkkariasennuskin varatienä
<elias_a_> Echramath: Ei nyt sentään noin epätoivoinen tartte olla... :P
<ath> Veikkaan, että Androidiin on useampiakin webbikamerasoftia, mutta miten Flash liittyy asiaan...
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä onko sillä jotain erityisrajoitteita niiden kameroiden kanssa, katotaan
<Echramath> Hmm olettaisi että kamersofta itsessään näyttää se kameran kuvan...
<Echramath> Puhelin toimii kuin toimiikin veppikamerana ainakin Windowsissa...
<elias_a_> Koititko sitä smartcamia?
<Echramath> Se ei vaikuttanut loppukäyttäjätuotteelta.
<tale> Echramath: Miten menetellään? Eli miten puhelinta käytetään nettikamerana? Linuxissa mieluummin.
<Echramath> Noilla softilla se tosiaan ilmestyi Windowsiin veppikameraksi niin että ainakin Skype ja Flash bongasi sen...
<Echramath> (kun luin ohjeet oikeasti enkä vain luullut lukeneeni)
<tale> Echramath: Millä softalla siis?
<Echramath> http://ip-webcam.appspot.com/  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pas.webcam
<Echramath> Näin mielikuvituksellisesti nimetyt kilkkeet.
<tale> Echramath: Kiitoksia.
<Echramath> En jotenkin huomannut että sinne pitää konffata se videofeed siihen urliin ja ihmettelin tosi pitkään.
<linuxlite1969> halo
<tale> linuxlite1969: Finnish channel.
<linuxlite1969> das ist nuke der ububtu LTE 12.04 UND STROKE ?
<tale> linuxlite1969: Kanst du das auf finnish sagen?
<Mikaela> !de | linuxlite1969
<lubotu3> linuxlite1969: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<linuxlite1969> danke oder informationen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-14
<puhuri> anacron: itse olen käyttänyt darktablea jonkin verran. Näyttäisi kehittyneen parin viime vuoden aikana, että nyt kun ei ole käyttänyt niin pitäisi taas opetella
<puhuri> toine varteenotettava olisi kai rawtherapee mutta siitä ei ole kokemusta
<tale> anacron: dcraw osaa kans, sillä voi itse muttaa sen kamerasta tulleen tiedoston toiseen muotoon.
<anacron> niin no se kai se tavoite yleensä on, mut yleensä sitä haluu vähä muokkaa siinä välissä
<tale> anacron: Voihan sitä muokata tuon vaiheen jälkeen.
<anacron> no mut sit hukkaa rawin edut, vois kuvaa suoraan jpegiks
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-15
<Wnt> minkähän systeemin kautta Alt + F5 näppäinyhdistelmä tekee Ubuntu 15.10 Gnome Shellissä "restore window" toiminnon? Keyboard asetusten shortcuts välilehdeltä tuota ei löydy. Täytyis jotenkin päästä tuosta globaalista shortcutista eroon, että sen käsittelis käyttämäni ohjelma, eikä ikkunamanageri tms.
<Wnt> tässä Keyboard asetusten shortcuts välilehdellä on itseasiassa vakiona ihan toinen shortcutti bindattu tuohon "restore window" toimintoon: Ctrl+Super+Down
<tathhu> Höh, oispa ees tässä arm-ubuntussa ssh tulilla
<tathhu> Jaksais ostaa HDMI-kaapelia :P
<elias_a> tathhu: Liittyykö noi toisiinsa?
<elias_a> :O
<tathhu> Liittyy koska raspi :D
<tathhu> Ei jaksa sokkona vetää 8)
<elias_a> No missäs vaiheessa sinne on salasanat annettu?
<jjo> eikö noissa valmiissa raspidistroissa ole ssh oletuksena?
<jjo> toki jos on pistänyt jotain erikoisempaa tai vaikeamman kautta, niin sit
<Tomin> höh, Writerin kaavaeditori jäätyilee (100% suortinkäyttö yhdellä ytimellä eikä tee mitään), kun yrittää muokata kaavoja. Tosin tää ei oo Ubuntussa (Arch Linux, LO 5.0.1-1), mutta jos sattuu jollekin muullekin niin olis kiva tietää.
<puhuri> raspin sd-kortin saa liitettyä ihan hyvin ubuntuun. Ja vielä kun kopioi qemu-arm-static:n sinne kortille niin voi chrootata sinne ja ajaa arm-softa x86:lla.
<puhuri> olin ekan kerran noin tehdessäni vähän että ihme taikaa :-)
<puhuri> ei sillä, että sen ssh:n aktivoimiseen tuota chroottia tartteisi
<tathhu> :P
<tathhu> Joo, jotain pitäis nähdä.
<tathhu> Tai sit vaa räpellän tätä debiani
<tathhu> +a
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-16
<Mikaela> Tomin: tulevaisuudessa suosittelen #libreoffice.fi vai oliko se -fi ja Archin LibreOffice on todennäköisesti paljon uudempi
<tathhu> Nyt pyörii raspissakin ubuntu ^^
<tathhu> Koska.. miksei?
<mjr> kakkosessa varmaan?
<tathhu> Yez
<Tomin> Mikaela: joo, no ajattelin vaan kysyä, että jos joku muukin on törmännyt. En ole tuota vielä sen kummemmin selvitellyt
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-17
<markosu> Mikä komentorivin komento vastaa (k)ubuntussa 14.04 logouttia? Jostain syystä mikään graaffinen sessioon liittyvä nappi (shutdown, restart, logout) ei toimi.
<elias_a> markosu: Olisko tästä apua: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1871/how-can-i-safely-shutdown-reboot-logout-kde-from-the-command-line
<puhuri> klassinen komento on "kill -1 -1" joka tappaa kaikki käyttäjän prosessit ja siis efektiivisesti loggaa ulos (roottina käytännössä buuttaa koneen suhteellisen likaisesti).
<ansa> -1 -1 ei ees kovin likaisesti, toi on HUP - moni daemon vain lataa uusiksi konfiguraation
<markosu> Hmm.. jotenkin mystisesti toimiva tuo kone, kokeilin kahdella muulla käyttäjätunnuksella samaa niin niillä tietenkin toimi, sitten kun palasi ongelmalliseen käyttäjätiliin niin logout rupesi toimimaan
<markosu> alt+ctrl+del toimi hyvin :)
<pesasa> Luultavasti Alt+F2 ja kirjoitettu "logout" saattaa kanssa toimia. (En nyt just itse viitti kokeilla loppuun saakka.)
<inz> pesasa, ei toimi, logout on shellin sisäinen komento, joka liittyy vain kys. shelli-instanssiin
<pesasa> inz: Ei ollut kyse shellistä vaan tuosta KDE:n/Plasman Alt+F2:lla esiin tulevasta kentästä, joka ainakin ennen tunnettiin nimellä KRunner.
<pesasa> Sillä voi käynnistellä ohjelmia, etsiä sitä sun tätä ja muun muassa suorittaa Plasman omia toimintoja, kuten "logout".
<pesasa> Krunnerhan tuo vieläkin on nimeltään.
<inz> pesasa, ah, niin kde, joo, meni sekasin kun ainakin vanhassa gnomessa tuo oli "tyhmä" runner
<pesasa> https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Krunner/de
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-18
<tale> Jokos Ubuntun Suomen asennuspalvelin toimii?
<ninnnu> ei
<Mikaela> eipä taida
<ninnnu> canonical on näköjään vääntäny sen osoittamaan Ruotsiin
<tale> Koitan toisella tapaa sitten päivitystä.
<ninnnu> no siis ne osoitteet kyllä toimii sinänsä, ne on vain CNAMEja ruotsiin
<tale> Päivitystyökalu ilmoitti on päivitettävää, mutta kun se yrittä päivittää väitti ettei ole internetyhteyttä.
<tale> Koitan nyt komentoriviltä päivitystä, tuntuu toimivan.
<ninnnu> jännä
<Thaurwylth> Hetkinen, eikös se nyt ole ollut maailman klassikko ainakin jostain vuotta 2010 edeltävistä ajoista asti, että mitkään Canonicalin graafiset värkit eivät ole toimineet niin hyvin kuin komentoriviltä ajettu apt-get?
<Thaurwylth> Tosin olen semi-pöyristynyt, tai vähän alle semi-pöyristynyt, että tämä asia on vieläkin näin.
<ninnnu> mä oon kuvitellut että graafiset kälit on vain frontend apt-getille
<Thaurwylth> Niinhän sitä voisi luulla.
<puhuri> voisiko olla joku (tosi rikkinäinen) dns-cache sinne välissä? Tosin ei varmaan mikään muukaan toimisi.
<puhuri> mutta ei tuohon palvelintikettiin ole uutta infoa tullit maanantaista https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=26944
<ninnnu> puhuri: se tulee sitten kun tulee. Ilmeisesti on kuitenkin tulossa. Noiden tarvii nyt vain palauttaa kokonaisen levyjärjestelmän datat ensin, toi mirrori on aika lopussa prioriteettilistassa
<puhuri> tietysti ensin hoidetaan omat järjestelmät pystyyn, sitten ns. yleishyödylliset. Niin olen itsekin tehnyt. Ei siinä mitään enkä tuota tarkoittanut moitteeksi.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-09-20
<Ollila> Ehtisikö joku antaa vinkkiä. Uusi usb-kovalevy ei mounttaa automaattisesti. Vanhat usb-kovoni mounttaavat aina samaan pisteeseen. En muista yhtään miten olen laittanut asetukset niistä vanhoista levyistä että ne mounttaa automaattisesti. Onhan noita usbmount-paketteja yms autofs mutta kun niitä ei näytä olevan asennettuna ja silti vanhat levyt mounttaa aina samaan pisteeseen. Kyseessä Linuxmint 17. Mitäköhän olen voi
<elias_a> Ollila: Eipä ole kokemusta Mintistä, mutta Ubuntussa ne kyllä mounttautuvat automaattisesti kunhan käyttäjällä on pääkäyttäjän oikeudet.
<elias_a> Ollila: Muistaakseni logiikka on se, että täytyy olla SU-ryhmän jäsen, jotta automounttautuu.
<Ollila> elias_a: Tänks. Olen varmaankin SU-ryhmän jäsen sillä sudoa käytän aina tarvittaessa. Tämä uusi kovo pitää mountata sudona manuaalisesti, mutta ne vanhemmat levyt ilmestyvät mounttautuvat itsestään. Voisikohan minulla olla vielä levyn käyttöoikeuksissa vain jotain mätää...?
<pesasa> elias_a: Eivät kai ne Ubuntussakaan automaattisesti mounttaannu. Vaan vasta käyttäjän klikatessa. Mutta joo. Vähän riippuu, mitä automaattisuudella tässä tarkoitetaan.
<Ollila> pesasa: joo taitavat siis tulla tarjolle työpöydälle ja kun ne sitten avaa niin mounttaantuu silloin...     ...kaiketi :-)
<pesasa> Jep. Tuota tarkoitin.
<pesasa> Mikä tiedostojärjestelmä levy(i)llä on?
<Ollila> ext3
<pesasa> Sekä uudella että vanhoilla?
<Ollila> Juu, sekä uudella että vanhoilla.
<Ollila> googlailen tässä samalla ja kun löysin tekstiä pmount-komennosta niin jokin kello soi päässäni ja mietin voisiko se olla se ero. Testaanpa...
<pesasa> Pmountia muistan käyttäneeni joskus vuosia sitten. Vieläkö se on ajankohtainen?
<Ollila> Eikun ei se pmounttikaan ollut ilmeisesti pysyväisratkaisu eikä sitä ollutkaan koneellani asennettuna...
<Ollila> Eli ei sekään ole syy miksi vanhat levyt käyttäytyy eri tavalla kuin uusi.
<Ollila> Erikoista. Parina iltana olen nyhvännyt tämän ihmetyksen parissa. Nyt kun (taas) boottasin tuon uuden ulkoisen aseman niin se toimi just samoin kuin vanhojen levyjen kanssa. Mitähän lienen tehnyt... Kait jotain chwonilla vielä muutin oikeuksia mount-pisteeseen tms ja nyt pelaa niinkuin toivoin. Kiitoksia ajastanne ja sori kun tumpelona en edes tiedä tarkemmin millä tää homma ratkesi...
<elias_a> No hyvä kun lähti toimimaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-19
<Tekno> yo-kirjotukset tehtiin vissii modifioidulla Debian Linuxilla
<Tomin> juu, perustuu jessieen
<Tomin> heh, jollain ollut huumorintajua: nää kutsuu tätä DigabiOS-käyttöjärjestelmäänsä lyhenteellä DOS
<Tekno> :D
<elias_a> Tomin: Ketkä kutsuvat?
<ninnnu> https://digabi.fi/digabi-os-operating-system/ Digabi
<elias_a> Jaa - ne dossaa kokelaat. :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-20
<Tegu> ei oo hetkeen päivitetty tota sivua, kun Debian 8 on vielä tulossa oleva jakelu
<kirvesAxe> hmm, äidiltäni tuli viestiä että pari vuotta sitten sille asentamani kubuntu on viimeisimmän päivityksen (ilm. versiopäivitys, en ole varma) jälkeen alkanut kysellä root-salasanaa, ja sudo-oikeuksin varustetun käyttäjän passu ei ole kuulemma kelvannut, ja mielestäni sinne ei muita passuja ole laitettu... en ole vielä käynyt katsomassa, mut osaako joku jo suoraan arvata mistä vois olla
<kirvesAxe> kyse?
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Villi veikkaus: Networkmanager haluaa yhteyden verkkoon ja "käytä tätä kaikilla"-täppä ei enää toimi samalla tavalla kuin ennen.
<pesasa> Muistelisin, että oman äitini läppärillä tuli jotain vastaavaa outoutta. Siellä asia oli helppo kuitata sillä että kone on kiinni ethernet-piuhalla.
<kirvesAxe> okei
<kirvesAxe> tosiaan jännyys se että jos se kyselee erillistä root-salasanaa jota ei ole asetettu...
<kirvesAxe> mutjoo, pitäee vilkuilla ruutua
<Mikaela> Miten se nykyään toimii?
<elias_a> Samalla tavalla kuin aiemmin.
<elias_a> Joissain vikatilanteissa vain on ollut häikkää.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-22
<IhqTzup> Hmm jännä. Ubuntu 16.04 on puoliks suomeksi ja englanniksi. Ohjelmat on suomeks esim terminaali ja sit järjestelmän asetukset yms englanniksi.
<Akuli> jotenkin ei yllätä :)
<Echramath> Ootteko työ redshiftiä ajaneet?
<Wapsi> http://jonls.dk/redshift/ tätä?
<Tegu> redshift on päällä jatkuvasti täällä
<Wapsi> mul on kaks näyttöä: vaikka ne on samanlaiset (malli & merkki) niin tein hienosäädöt redshiftillä, että väribalanssi on about sama molemmissa
<Tegu> näköjään nytkin on selkee ero, kun kokeilin ottaa pois
<Echramath> Se juuri
<Echramath> Mä mietin tuossa, että mitä ihmeen tekoa sillä leveysasteella siinä oikeastaan on
<Tegu> totta kai ne molemmat tarvitaan
<Tegu> esim lapin yötön yö kesällä :P
<Echramath> No siksi juuri, jos olennainen juttu on että haluaisi että se menee iltaruskotilaan ennen kuin menee nukkumaan
<Echramath> Joten sen kaiken järjen mukaan pitäisi seurata oravanpyörän rytmiä eikä aurinkoa, joka pitää muutenkin blokata kämpästä jos meinaa nukkua
<Tegu> jaa niin
<Tegu> no pistä leveysasteeks nolla tai jotain :)
<Tegu> tai jos on yötöissä nii pitää varmaa kikkailla pituusaste toiselle puolelle maapalloa tai jotain
<Tegu> mut ideana varmaan siinä ohjelmassa on nimenomaan aurinkoa seurata
<Echramath> Se varmaan onkin järkevämpää jossain Tanskassa
<Echramath> Sen verran etelämmässä
<Tegu> jos haluis omaa aikatauluaan seurata, niin joku kellonajoilla säätäminen ois varmaan helpompaa. en tiiä tukeeko redshift sellaista, ei varmaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-23
<Mikaela> IhqTzup: `sudo apt install $(check-language-support -l fi)` jos muistan oikein tai etsi asetuksista kielet ja sen pitäisi valittaa osittaista kielitukea ja tarjota tilanteen korjaamista.
<Mikaela> redshift täälläkin käytössä, mutta vain yhdellä näytölä
<IhqTzup> Mikaela: molemmat tehty jo.
<Mikaela> Ei ideoita :(
<IhqTzup> Jahas. Akku loppui laitteesta ja tuli sit restartti. Nyt on pelkkää suomea. Ilmeisesti toi $(check-language-support -l fi vaatii logoutin vähintään.
<IhqTzup> Toi kielituki asetuksista osas sitä ehdottaa mut se ei ainakaan toiminu sillon.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-09-25
<hahlo_cloud> saako unityssä ikkunanhallinta napit siirrettyä siististi oikeaan reunaan?
<tale> hahlo_cloud: Tarkoitatko ylös oikeaan nurkkaan? Sen sai tweak-työkalulla tehtyä, muistaakseni.
<hahlo_cloud> joo just sitä
<hahlo_cloud> ei kuulemma enää pysty tweakkaamaan
<gildean_> hahlo_cloud: aika surkeeta, cinnamon on ihan jees vaihtoehto unitylle
<hahlo_cloud> joo onneksi on vaihtoehtoja
<jjo_> cinnamon on kyllä hyvä ainakin entiselle gnome-miehelle
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-18
<Iltsu> Tekno_, ei välttämättä mitään, parhaas tapaukses sitä et siin on 10-bitin paneeli
<Mirv> Tekno_: maksimikirkkaus (paikallisesti) on suurempi ja osaa HDMI 2.0a:n mukaisia formaatteja toistaa
<Mirv> tosin en tiedä nyt kun HDR on valunut joka hintaluokkaan niin miten sitä käsitettä venytetään, UHD Premium tarkoittaa että täyttää oikeasti tietyt minimivaatimukset
<Mirv> mun Intel-emolevyssä olis nyt HDMI 2.0 -ulostulo, en tiedä ajurituen tilanteesta (muistan uutisia nähneeni)
<Mirv> televisio on vuosimallia 2008 joten ei sillä juuri nyt niin väliä..
<Talikka> liityinpä Linux Mint -ryhmään Telegramissa (suomenkieliseen)
<Talikka> Ei ole liiketaloudellisesti kannattavaa järjestää ubuntu-kursseja
<Talikka> emme saaneet edes windows-kurssille riittävästi osallistujia, ubuntu-kurssille saimme noin kolme
<Talikka> koneiden kierrätysteemaa ja vanhentuneen koneen uudelleenkäyttömahdollisuutta emme onnistuneet mainostamaan tehokkaasti
<Talikka> mutta tällä kanavallahan taisi olla joskus puhetta että voisimme selvittää mahdollisuuksia tehdä lehtijuttu ubuntusta yms. linux-asiasta ja vanhoista koneista
<ansa> Onkohan tuo vanhentunut kone ja siihen linux enää edes kovin hyvä idea, jos niissä joka tapauksessa ajetaan pääasiassa jotain selainta niin todennäköisemmin siinä windows-versiossa kaikki kiihdytykset on toiminnassa.
<Tekno_> nii
<StockAntenna> romuks vaa
<Akuli> riippuu kuinka vanha
<Talikka> Core 2 Duo on riittänyt hyvin näille eläkeläisille, joita olen auttanut. Heillä on Ubuntu MATE tai Lubuntu.
<Talikka> (vanhoja vista-koneita)
<Echramath> Kunhan on muistia vähintään 6 gigaa
<Talikka> kaksi on riittänyt
<Talikka> miksi kuusi? Ei kone siitä nopeudu.
<Echramath> Tää oli mun kokemus xfce-käytössä
<Laodikea> kaksi riitti minullekin viimevuoden syksyyn asti, sitten piti alkaa käyttää matlabia, jonka käyttöön tarvi enempi
<Echramath> Neljällä se jostain syystä kuoli i/o-tahmaan
<Echramath> Oletin tän johtuvan siitä, että maailman kaikki selaimet on huonoja
<Talikka> kohdeyleisöllä riittää olla 2-3 ohjelmaa auki yhtä aikaa: selain, ehkä kirjoitusohjelma, ehkä skype tms
<Echramath> Ehkä ne käyttää vähemmnä välilehtiä...
<Echramath> Mä jouduin ihan epäironisesti kirjoittamaan skriptin joka tappaa kaikki vivaldin prosessit jos load on yli 12:n
<Talikka> puhutte hepreaa, ihmiset eivät tarvitse yli kahta välilehteä juuri koskaan
<Laodikea> Mulla on 5 auki pelkkiä sähköpostilaatikoita varten
<puhuri> itsekin pärjäisin vähemmällä, jos jotenkin oppisin miten tallentaa aina tietyn aiheen välilehdet niin, että voisin sitten palata aiheeseen
<Laodikea> mutta pätee kyllä isoäitiini, hän ei käytä yleensä yli kahta välilehteä yhtä aikaa
<puhuri> nyt kun on monta asiaa kesken niin on monta ikkunaa eri asioiden välilehtiin
<Echramath> Tosin ebayssa on halpaa muistia mitä joku kreikkalainen on riipinyt romuttamossa irti
<Echramath> Samaten Q6600-prossuja noihin
<Echramath> Toki senkään asennus ei ole ihan triviaalia
<StockAntenna> suurempi ongelma kuin välilehdet tai muistit voi olla erilaisten videopalvelujen toimimattomuus
<Echramath> Niin toki mulla on tässä nvidian kvasiuusi näyttis ja poroajurit
<Talikka> Chromessa on kätevä OneTab (varmaankin myös Chromiumille)
<Talikka> sulkee välilehdet ikkuna kerrallaan ja voi niihin sitten myöhemmin palata, avata kaikki kerralla
<Iltsu> muisti on kyl nii halpaa ettei siitä kannata sillee säästellä
<Iltsu> tosin jollekki c2d:lle ddr2:n löytäminen voi olla vähä hankalampaa :D
<Echramath> Ennen oli, nyt on netti
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-19
<Iltsu> Onneks itellä on DDR4:sta 3200 MHz, sitä oli helppo löytää B)
<Talikka> Mikäs yksinkertainen kuvankäsittelyohjelma (kuten Windowsin Paint) olisi Ubuntu MATElle? Suomenkielinen ja kevyt.
<Talikka> ei näy valikossa olevan mitään oletuksena, vain katselimia
<Echramath> G__P
<pesasa> Talikka: Pinta
<pesasa> On vastaava kuin Paint.net
<Talikka> gimp on liian raskas ja vaikea, eläkeläinen ei sitä muutenkaan tarvitse
<Echramath> Raskas koneelle?
<Laodikea> Vaikea se kyl on, eikä mikään piirrustusohjelma
<Echramath> Haluttiin käsitellä kuvia
<Echramath> Siinä on smart heal, sillä voi varmaan loksautella vähän leukoja
<Laodikea> Mutta pyydettiin paintin korviketta
<Echramath> Point taken
<Laodikea> Jos haluaa saman kategorian toiminnallisuutta kuin Paint, niin sitten Pinta, Gimp on sitten tosiaan kuvankäsittelyohjelma Photoshopin kanssa samassa kategoriassa
<Echramath> Krita käteen ja onnellisia pikku puita
<Laodikea> Niinpä näköjään onkin, ei ole tullut kokeiltua
<Talikka> pinta vaikuttaa sangen monipuoliseslta
<Talikka> at-spi-registryd.desktop aina jää jumiin joissakin koneissa
<Echramath> Yleensähän asia on väärin päin
<Talikka> kun yrittää uudelleenkäynnistää
<pesasa> Ai niin :-) http://viikonvalo.fi/Pinta/
<pesasa> Ei ihan tuore enää, kun on yli 6 vuotta sitten kirjoitettu, mutta...
<Echramath> Logossakaan ei ole laivaa, jotain on vältetty
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-20
<StockAntenna> GIMP se olla pitää
<elias_a> Vieläkös gimpshop-käyttöliittymän twiikkauspaketti on voimissaan?
<pesasa> elias_a: Onko se tarpeellinen, kun Gimp tukee itsessään single-window-modea?
<pesasa> Oliko siinä jotain muutakin twiikkiä?
<elias_a> En edes muista enää.
<elias_a> Hyvä kun sanoit tuosta yhden ikkunan moodista. En ole muistanut koskaan testata sitä vaikka kuullut kyllä olen.
<pesasa> Itse olen yleensä tykännyt tuosta multi-window-modesta. Lähinnä siksi, että mulla on yleensä enemmän kuin yksi näyttö käytössä, joten paletit sun muut voi kivasti laittaa toiselle näytölle ja kuvaikkunan mahdollisimman isoksi toiselle.
<Echramath> Sille saa myös oman työpöydän niin helposti
<StockAntenna> windowssissa on ollut pakko käyttää singlemodea kun joku ikkuna meni ruudun ulkopuolelle osin eikä sitä saanut kuntoon millään
<StockAntenna> vapaissa käyttiksissä ei ole ollut moisia ongelmia
<pesasa> Niiden työkaluikkunoiden kanssa oli ainakin jossain vaiheessa sitä ongelmaa, että ne olivat oletuksena jotain sellaista ikkunatyyppiä, jotka eivät olleet normaalissa alt+tab-kierrossa mukana.
<pesasa> Asetuksista sen sai vaihdettua kylläkin.
<inz> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaa<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<AQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQA
<Laodikea> jaha
<inz> jep, ei ollut edes kissa
<inz> vaan thinkpad
<puhuri> itse olen oppinut, että pitää aina siirtää statusikkunaan niin ei tule noloja vahinkoja
<elias_a> Paitsi että mä onnistun silloinkin.
<Talikka> TuxPaint vaikuttikin passelilta tuohon hommaan, jota eilen olisi ollut.
<kirvesAxe> inz, ThinkPad hyppäs näppikselle?
<inz> kirvesAxe, joo, tai tarkemmin thinkpad hyppäs thinkpadille
<kirvesAxe> yo dawg
<inz> word.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-21
<GrishNak> Terve, taas unohdin, millä komennolla sai salasanan vaihdettua?
<Laodikea> päätteessä passwd
<Laodikea> Graafinen käyttöliittymä löytyy nimellä "Käyttäjät ja ryhmät"
<GrishNak> Kiitoksia taas
<elias_a> Iltaa - onko LibreOffice Calcin kaavioiden kanssa pelanneita?
<elias_a> Saan tehtyä kyllä kaavion, mutta sitä tallentaessa saan virheilmoituksen.
<elias_a> "Virhe tallennettaessa asiakirjaa
<elias_a> Tällä rivillä tiedoston nimi
<elias_a> Väärä parametri.
<elias_a> Toiminto aloitettiin väärällä parametrillä.
<elias_a> Jahas - näköjään kyse on siitä, että noita kaavioita ei pystykään tallentamaan erikseen, vaikka sitä varten on oma tiedostomuotonsa.
<elias_a> No, mennään kokonaisella Calc-tiedostolla sitten.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-22
<FinKsu> Voinks pyytää tääl apuu Xubuntuun liittyen?
<Tekno> ehkä
<ninnnu> jos et kerro kenellekkään että se on xubutnu
<Echramath> Mä en usko että xubuntu-fi:llä on ketään tai ainakaan puhutaan
<elias_a> FinKsu: Kysy nyt vain. :)
<FinKsu> Mulla jos äänenvoimakkuus on 20% tai alle, en kuule mitään kuulokkeilla. Xubuntu 17.04
<elias_a> FinKsu: Ja sama toistuu eri kuulokkeilla?
<elias_a> FinKsu: Mikä kone, mitkä kuulokkeet?
<ninnnu> Mulla on vastaava homma, oon ratkaissu sen pitämällä volaa siinä rajalla :P
<elias_a> ninnnu: Mikä on kuulokkeiden impedanssi?
<ninnnu> emt
<ninnnu> ne on jotkut usb-luurit
<elias_a> Jaa no sitten ei ole kyse tuosta.
<Echramath> Siis tippuuko se niinku selvästi kuuluvasta yhtäkkiä?
<ninnnu> nollasta selvään, kyllä
<elias_a> FinKsu: Onkos ne sun luurit kiinni kuuloke- vai USB-liittimessä?
<FinKsu> USB:llä kytketty
<FinKsu> Se tippuu selvästi kuuluvasti ihan hiljaseks
<Echramath> Hämmentävä ilmiö
<Echramath> Voiks se ollaa niiden luurien fyysinen ominaisuus?
<FinKsu> Ennen ei oo noin ollu
<FinKsu> En tiiä onks sama ongelma muilla kuulokkeilla, mut kaiuttimil ei
<FinKsu> Logitechin G35 on kuulokkeet
<elias_a> En tiedä noista valitettavasti mitään.
<elias_a> Katsoisin bugiraportteja volumen säädön ongelmista USB-laitteissa.
<elias_a> Galvaanisessa yhteydessä olevissa kaiuttimissa ja luureissa tilanne on toisenlainen. Siksi kysyin tuota impedanssia.
<Echramath> Yks jännä olis tsekkailla eri tason volyymisäätimiä, että tapahtuuko se
<Echramath> Eli jos sulla on 50% vaikka videotoistimessa ja löydät sen alimman hotspotin päämikseristä
<Echramath> Niin muuttuuko tilanne renkuttelemalla sitä videon säädintä
<FinKsu> Selvitin et jos desibelien määrä joka poistetaan on yli 41 nii menee hiljaseks
<Echramath> Ajurivika, heiluta sorsaa :)
<elias_a>  FinKsu: Siis mitä?
<elias_a> FinKsu: Aina kun hiljentää enemmän kuin 41 dB, menee täysin hiljaiseksi?
<FinKsu> Nii
<elias_a> No etkös sä puhunut jotain 20% kohdasta?
<FinKsu> Puhuin
<elias_a> Aika vaikea uskoa että jos ensin luukutat vaikka 101 db voimakkuudella ja sen jälkeen pienennät volumea 59 dB:iin, menisi täysin hiljaiseksi. Noinko siinä käy?
<FinKsu> http://imgur.com/nhY75wPl.png Vähän vielä hiljennän nii ei kuulu mitään
<elias_a> FinKsu: Tarkoitatko sinä että kun vähennät volumea vähemmäksi kuin raja-arvo 41 dB, ei kuulu enää mitään?
<FinKsu> Kyllä
<elias_a> Olisit sitten sanonut heti. :P
<Tekno> kylhän hän sanoki
<Tekno> et vaan osannu lukee
<GrishNak> Esitänpä taas typerän kysymyksen, eli kannattaako Ubuntussa ottaa Adobe Flash pois käytöstä kokonaan?
<elias_a> Tekno: Kielivammaosasto hiljaa.
<elias_a> :P
<elias_a> Oikeasti voisi miettiä miten asiat ilmaisee niin että ne ovat ymmärrettäviä.
<FinKsu> Noni se ongelma on nyt ymmärretty, mut sit viel pitäs löytyy ratkasu ongelmaan
<FinKsu> #xubuntu:sta oon kysyny mut siel on ihan hiljasta, paitsi ihmisii tulee ja lähtee
<elias_a> FinKsu: Katsele niitä bugiraportteja.
<FinKsu> Millä pitäs ettiä?
<elias_a> Hakusanat volume, usb ja vaikka se dB-lukema.
<FinKsu> En pysty löytää mitään
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-23
<kirvesAxe> Aaagh
<kirvesAxe> millä näppäimistökomennolla saantapettua bugin joka estää hiirtä siirtymästä näyttöjen välillä? :(
<kirvesAxe> hiiri on eri näytöllä kun K-menu, en pääse edes sieltä asetusvalikkoon...
<kirvesAxe> (ja ylipäänsä, miksi näyttöasetukset voivat muuttua täysin miten sattuu jonku nsoftan avaessa???)
<Laodikea> Ctrl + alt + T avannee päätteen
<kirvesAxe> jooh, tai alt+f2 komennonsuorittajan jonka ennakoiva syöttö sai järjestelmäasetukset auki
<kirvesAxe> kummallista kyllä miksi yhden softan avaaminen saa kääntää näyttöasetukset mihin sattuu ilman että ne palautuu softan sulkeutuessa...
#ubuntu-fi 2017-09-24
<Echramath> Mistä saa tätä nykyä internetin kotiinsa... onks mitään muuta jäljellä kuin Telia ja Elisa?
<ninnnu> DNA?
<ninnnu> Nebula ehkä kans myy kuluttajille joissain sijainneissa
<Echramath> DNA näytä myyvän tänne päin johtoja lainkaan niin ehkä en sitä...
<elias_a> Echramath: Milläs teknologialla pitäisi olla?
<Echramath> Emmä tiijä, VDSL tai kaapeli ne kai nykyään on
<elias_a> Echramath: Kenen omistuksessa puhelinkaapeli taloon on?
<Echramath> Ei mulla ole vielä asuntoakaan, kunhan vaan mietin, että mistä kannattaa katsoa saatavuuksia
<elias_a> No se, kenen omistuksessa se kaapeli on määrittää pitkälti sen, keneltä on mahdollista saada sinne yhteys.
<Echramath> Johki tuntuu saavan Telian valokaapelin
<Echramath> Ja sen halvin on halpa... mutta joihinkin ne ei myy sitä halvinta ja hitainta muutenkaan
<Echramath> Ja trololoo sekin on nykyään kymppi
<ansa> Kaupungeissa voi helposti tulla useammankin operaattorin kuidut kerrostaloon, mutta sisäkaapeloinnista sitten kiinni että mitä käytännössä saa
<Echramath> Mä olen kyllä ollut ammatillisessa tekemisissä noitten kanssa... siihen aikaan kun myytiin megaista adsl:ää perustuotteena
<kirvesAxe> ei sentään 256k-adsl ;)
<Echramath> Niitää oli edelleen olemassa kyllä
<Echramath> Mutta uusia ei enää myyty
#ubuntu-fi 2019-09-18
<ioxo> moi, onko kenelläkään kokemusta piuhallisen netin jakamisesta?
<ioxo> ongelmana siis on kun wlan kortti ei suostu oikein toimimaan ja seinästä tulee kaksi rj45:sta, siinä pitäisi kumminkin olla 3 konetta ja ajattelin että laittaisi toisen rj45 taakse kytkimen, josta jakaisi kahdelle koneelle
<mjr> toihan riippuu pitkälti siitä mitä siellä seinäpiuhan takana on, mutta melkein veikkaisin että sieltä vaan jaettais dhcp:llä osoitteita katselematta liikaa että montako verkkolaitetta yhden töpselin takana on, jolloin tuo toimis toki suoraan
<ioxo> siel on semmonen tp-linkin joku perus purkki...
<ioxo> hyvä jos on tuo näkemys. Itte oon päätynyt aika samanlaiseen
<mjr> luultavasti teet noin niin asiat ihan onnistuu, se että ei onnistuis vaatis sitä että oltais laitettu ne erikseen ei-onnistumaan
<ioxo> joo ja sit tarviski varmaan semmosta konffausta että peruspurkeilla voi olla haasteellista tehdä (ja muutenki :))
#ubuntu-fi 2019-09-22
<Talikka> Kokevatko aloittelijat tai windowsista siirtyvät ihmiset Ubuntun (Unity/Gnome) vaikeammaksi kuin Lubuntu / Xubuntu / Ubuntu MATE?
